# AerGrind - new grinder from MBK



## luke

Look like MBK have a new product in development -


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSK51aOBUdC/

It's a micro sized feldgrind that's slim enough to fit inside an Areopress.









It's going live on Kickstarter tomorrow at 00:01 BST


----------



## PPapa

I'm in!


----------



## 4085

might be a long wait!


----------



## PPapa

Backed up. £45 for an MBK grinder with the same burrset as Feldgrind/Hausgrind + extras is a steal. Nevermind the beans, T-shirt, mug and Aerdisc!

I don't use Feldgrind any more as a main grinder, so Aergrind will be a good choice for travelling.


----------



## tcw

I'm in too. I've been looking at picking up a feldgrind. I wonder if this would be "enough" for espresso every now and then? If it uses the same set of burrs I don't see why not, what does everyone else think?


----------



## PPapa

A link if someone can't find it on Kickstarter:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/838685161/aergrind-the-new-compact-coffee-grinder-made-by-kn

£4248 out of £14000 in the first night? Not too bad!



tcw said:


> I'm in too. I've been looking at picking up a feldgrind. I wonder if this would be "enough" for espresso every now and then? If it uses the same set of burrs I don't see why not, what does everyone else think?


I can't see why. It might be more difficult to grind purely due to its size and maybe shorter handle, but it should be well capable of that.


----------



## steveholt

PPapa said:


> Backed up. £45 for an MBK grinder with the same burrset as Feldgrind/Hausgrind + extras is a steal. Nevermind the beans, T-shirt, mug and Aerdisc!
> 
> I don't use Feldgrind any more as a main grinder, so Aergrind will be a good choice for travelling.


I'm in too.

I have been half thinking of upgrading my pourover handgrinder to a feldgrind for a while now.

To effectively do so for 50 quid and a bit of patience to have the same burrset and the same manufacturer, at a smaller (but in consequently smaller for me) formfactor its a no brainer to me.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

This looks really great. However, given MBKs reputation I will wait for a 3rd party reseller to stock it.


----------



## fatboyslim

prophecy-of-drowning said:


> This looks really great. However, given MBKs reputation I will wait for a 3rd party reseller to stock it.


Owning one of the first batch of Hausgrinds ever made I've had generally a good experience with Knock and with Peter but I have read all the complaints. I think putting this new grinder on kick-starter is a brilliant idea and should mean he can employ a customer service type person or at least speed things up in the production process.

Being able to do bigger production runs is what I think he's been working towards since the beginning?!?


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning

"he can employ a customer service type person or at least speed things up in the production process"

yes that would be a great idea......fingers crossed!


----------



## hotmetal

Minimum pledge now £55 and expected shipping round about Aug/Sep. They are going fast so I think it will be a goer. Still probably £30-odd quid saving and from the description it sounds like he's making sure they have stock, so any delay will be if there are unexpected production issues. I quite fancy one of these. Backed.


----------



## Dayks

Just upped my pledge from the £55 to the 2 for £85 one he just added. Looks good and still less than I would pay for a used feldgrind.


----------



## Mrboots2u

[quote=fatboyslim;484069 and should mean he can employ a customer service type person or at least speed things up in the production process.

Being able to do bigger production runs is what I think he's been working towards since the beginning?!?

Lol dont hold your breath for this, it's not like no one has suggested this in the past .

Id advise taking any delivery date with a pinch of salt . Kickstater gives you less guarantee than a PayPal and or credit card transaction and given past experience id wait for a reseller also .


----------



## Hibbsy

These seem to be flying and already fully funded. Not bad in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Phil104

Well, against my better judgement and with Mrboots' warning resonating, I have flexed my optimism muscle and backed it. Will I live to regret it? Let's see.


----------



## Hibbsy

Phil104 said:


> Well, against my better judgement and with Mrboots' warning resonating, I have flexed my optimism muscle and backed it. Will I live to regret it? Let's see.


Did you go for the double deal ? There was 3 left when I backed it and its no longer available.


----------



## Phil104

Hibbsy said:


> Did you go for the double deal ? There was 3 left when I backed it and its no longer available.


I did - in a moment of double optimism muscle flexing I upgraded my pledge (there were 5 available at the time) because I'll give one to my daughter if it ever arrives....or to Mrboots.


----------



## Hibbsy

And now we wait ....


----------



## Dayks

Kickstarter could be perfect for MBK though, you expect delays.

Not sure what I am going to do with the second, maybe one to keep at work.


----------



## 4515

The product looks good. I'm struggling to understand how a company that is 7 years old would need such a small investment. I get that there will be an initial high demand for the product due to the backers but we saw high demand when the last two grinders were launched at retail price.

I do hope that this will mean that Knock invest in the areas that they suggest as customer service and supply have let them down to date.


----------



## Dayks

working dog said:


> The product looks good. I'm struggling to understand how a company that is 7 years old would need such a small investment. I get that there will be an initial high demand for the product due to the backers but we saw high demand when the last two grinders were launched at retail price.
> 
> I do hope that this will mean that Knock invest in the areas that they suggest as customer service and supply have let them down to date.


They may have the capital for a small order but want to use the kickstarter to fund a larger order and reduce the per unit price.

The KS page says they are limiting it to 841 KS orders and that they will have a similar number to that for sales afterwards.

Bearing in mind a full KS will be >40K it may not be a small amount of money to them, I have no idea of there previous sales but they do seem fairly low volume.


----------



## np123

Dayks said:


> They may have the capital for a small order but want to use the kickstarter to fund a larger order and reduce the per unit price.
> 
> The KS page says they are limiting it to 841 KS orders and that they will have a similar number to that for sales afterwards.
> 
> Bearing in mind a full KS will be >40K it may not be a small amount of money to them, I have no idea of there previous sales but they do seem fairly low volume.


Also a great advertising and hype machine.


----------



## 4515

np123 said:


> Also a great advertising and hype machine.


Hype for the last two grinders was high, as was demand. The issue came with supply and communication which, having being one of those directly impacted, I can say was awful.

Hopefully MBK will learn from their past product launches and fix these but I wouldn't bet on it


----------



## Dayks

Peter just posted a reply on the KS page on response to some similar comments on there. Prepare for wall of text.

"Hi folks,

First of all can I say thank you to everyone who has backed the project to date - honestly did not expect this level of commitment at such a speed!

I will give it another day or so before I get a full FAQ sheet up as it is still only 30 hours in. KS structure oddly doesn't seem to allow for this to be posted before the project goes live (though that may be my neophite mistake).

The Aerdisc is a 304 stainless steel metal filter for the Aeropress used as an alternative to the paper discs - exact spec will be detailed later. Other online sources are better placed to comment on the impact this has on taste and body and for the record this a robust rigid etched filter not the delicate, more flexible mesh filter (look those up).

Burrs are the same black steel as used in the Feldgrind and later Hausgrinds.

One of the major reasons for bringing this to KS is to enable us to increase our staff base and by extension to provide improved customer service - this is part of our declaration in the project statement and known risks sections. I also state this in the video. This is underway but unlike the amazing uptake you guys have made possible won't happen literally overnight.

We will be building every Aergrind in this project ourselves, right here in Portobello. No subcontracting or pre-assembled parts. That is the only way we can ensure that the grinders are built to our standards.

Not going to hide behind this phrasing - let's be clear, there are multiple parts involved in the Aergrind and they are not all from the UK or the EU, some are from the Far East.

This mixed sourcing is the first time we have done this for a Knock product and reflects 2 things - firstly that the worldwide demand for our products when set against the pricing model that we have on the Feldgrind and the Hausgrind isn't sustainable at the kind of volumes that our current manufacturing base can handle; secondly that the design for the Aergrind has achieved a degree of simplicity that means we run the risk of having cheaper copycat products stripmine the profits from our hard work and IP.

To this end we have registered for patent protection on various aspects of the Aergrind and have taken steps to ensure that our product has a wholesale-retail price structure that makes it genuinely difficult to produce copycat products to this quality level.

The Aergrind is (hopefully) a more mass-market accessible product than anything we have yet produced and as such it has to brace itself against the mass market economies of scale and production that our fellow quality grinder manufacturers / competitors are already working with. At this price point and with this distribution model it is not playing the same game as the Hausgrind so it needs to be done differently.

All the best,

Peter"


----------



## 4515

I started writing about how the new product will, more than likely, have a reduced margin compared to the HG and FG and how the KS funding will have a further reduced margin. Thinking how this will fund the changes.

The change needed is more fundamental than that. Its a mindset change and a total change of Peters model from shed-man to high volume product manufacturer and distributor. I do hope that the changes are made as his products are very good.


----------



## Phil104

Dayks said:


> Kickstarter could be perfect for MBK though, you expect delays.
> 
> Not sure what I am going to do with the second, maybe one to keep at work.


Or give it to Mrboots if I give my second one to my daughter...or be doubly upset, like I will, if they never materialise.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dayks said:


> Kickstarter could be perfect for MBK though, you expect delays.
> 
> Not sure what I am going to do with the second, maybe one to keep at work.


Id buy it off you , if i am still alive and kicking when it arrives


----------



## Hibbsy

If we can reach these figures within the first 12 days then at:

£25 000 we will bring on a second colour option

£30 000 we will bring on a third colour option

So will now be available in at least another colour other then black ! As over £25000.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hibbsy said:


> If we can reach these figures within the first 12 days then at:
> 
> £25 000 we will bring on a second colour option
> 
> £30 000 we will bring on a third colour option
> 
> So will now be available in at least another colour other then black ! As over £25000.


That equates to alot of grinders to make in a short space of time .


----------



## steveholt

There is a KS cap if 841 grinders on this run. Plus 100 'betas,'

I guess that suggests a forecast maximum production run of 1000 pieces based on this fund raising round.


----------



## Hibbsy

2 colours goal reached .

80% gone, so looks like they are still sticking to limited run, which is good.


----------



## Dayks

Not sure what colours I would want, might just stick with black.

Looks like he has added a couple of new tiers as well, Aergrind & Hausgrind for £175 (plus postage).

Going to stay on my current pledge though.


----------



## Dylan

He is actually replying to comments on the kickstarter page... very encouraging


----------



## Hibbsy

Only a few days to go...


----------



## Stanic

tempting, quite...









what do you think, will the lid adjustment last?


----------



## tobias89

Just entering the world of coffee. Hope I won't regret getting the hausgrind/aergrind combo :x


----------



## Mrboots2u

tobias89 said:


> Just entering the world of coffee. Hope I won't regret getting the hausgrind/aergrind combo :x


You entry into coffee may be slightly longer than you anticipated


----------



## hotmetal

Is he still saying September?


----------



## tobias89

Mrboots2u said:


> You entry into coffee may be slightly longer than you anticipated


Yep I'm actually itching to start, but the price for the bundle is too good. Didn't want to waste on a porlex/hario as I'm looking into coarser grinds for cold brews which from what I've gathered, they don't do too well at.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

What's the price?


----------



## Dayks

urbanbumpkin said:


> What's the price?


£175 for Hausgrind and Aergrind

£85 for two Aergrind

£55 for one Aergrind


----------



## Daren

Looks like it's off to a promising start.... Funded already. Let's hope they can sort out their production speeds and deliver during my lifetime. Anyway, just got this email;

Hello Folks -

first update that feels like an actual progress update!

Production of the 100 betas has already begun - the confidence you showed in our project by getting it funded in under 23 hours was enough for us to take a personal punt and pay for a key mould to be made for the lid.

We also just confirmed yesterday with our machinists that the orders were go - and they are already making parts. They told us that they were prepped and ready to go based on watching the uptake of the Kickstarter.

The impact of this is that our first production marker is currently running to time and we expect the black and red betas here in 3 weeks along with the unanodised alu that will be used to show other colour options a week or so after.

We are taking "raw" finished parts because the production volumes for any given colour run need to be very high so the mixed colour run we will be doing for KS options will have anodising done through our usual UK based anodisers. This will likely be the method we use for colour options for a considerable time.

Another advantage of receiving the parts raw is to check the impact of the factory anodising on part tolerances. It helps us get as close and accurate as possible for future runs all of which makes for easier assembly.

So, the first bit of good news is out.


----------



## PPapa

I HAVE TOUCHED IT! Been to Glasgow Coffee Festival.

It's quite nice feeling, certainly doesn't feel tiny and cumbersome. Peter let me grind a bit and it doesn't feel much different from the Feldgrind. Internals look similar, just a bit shorter everywhere and the burrs recess less when looking from the bottom.

Peter seemed quite satisfied with the whole approach of kickstarter and meeting him for the first time made quite a nice impression.

Now just few months to wait... he said everything is on track


----------



## Daren

PPapa said:


> I HAVE TOUCHED IT! Been to Glasgow Coffee Festival.
> 
> It's quite nice feeling, certainly doesn't feel tiny and cumbersome. Peter let me grind a bit and it doesn't feel much different from the Feldgrind. Internals look similar, just a bit shorter everywhere and the burrs recess less when looking from the bottom.
> 
> Peter seemed quite satisfied with the whole approach of kickstarter and meeting him for the first time made quite a nice impression.
> 
> Now just few months to wait... he said everything is on track


You know the rules.... No pictures - it didn't happen. Tell me you got pictures!


----------



## PPapa

Daren said:


> You know the rules.... No pictures - it didn't happen. Tell me you got pictures!


I didn't - I was with my girlfriend who's less into geeking out about coffee, so I tried not to spend too much time.









It was the silver prototype one anyway.


----------



## Daren

PPapa said:


> I didn't - I was with my girlfriend who's less into geeking out about coffee, so I tried not to spend too much time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the silver prototype one anyway.


Nah... Dont believe it happened


----------



## coffeechap

Ah the old prototype chestnut!!!!


----------



## Daren

Another update email from kickstarter today.....

"Hello all,

back from the weekend's Glasgow Coffee Festival this morning and happy to say we had a great time. Thanks in particular to Lisa Lawson and the Dear Green Coffee Roasters team for putting on a great show, making everything flow smoothly, and even getting Glasgow bathed in glorious sunshine!

It was nice opportunity to meet some of the backers; Lisa obviously, the team from Cult Espresso in Edinburgh, Pete Southern of Push fame, the super keen Simpsons, and several others whose names I should really have written down. Thanks for your enthusiasm and kind words. People seemed really pleased with the prototype that we had on show and the response to those meeting it for the first time was pretty much "when can I get one?" (after the KS fulfilment obviously). All very promising.

My colleague Owen, who was with us on Sunday, had an email awaiting him this morning from the agents handling our machinists - the tolerance report. This takes a small run of samples and test them for tolerancing and finishing. Pleased to say that only one tolerance was vaguely out of field by 0.04 of a milimeter, consistently as it happens on both the + and -. This is not a crucial one either (ie not shaft, nor bearing, nor burr fit) so that is all looking pretty good.

There was a small issue with anodising that we expect to be able to solve fairly quickly and as a courtesy we will be receiving some samples late this week / early next - this is ahead of the ordered 100 betas being finished. If we are quick we may even be able to resolve any issues that arise before the beta stage* -* a pretty nice bonus really. So all things seem to be moving well.

More anon then - probably in about a week unless another lucky break arises.

Thanks again to those who came to see us - we'll confirm any future outings so that folk can catch us if we are in their area.

P"


----------



## PPapa

For people who got a shipping form filled in, could you chose a black AerGrind? The form was made in such way that if you want a black AerGrind, then you should not select the colour (red/blue), but then you can't submit as it was a required choice!


----------



## steveholt

That issue was flagged on the kickstarter comments thread. Apparently the communications guy will be in touch with this reward tier to clear things up at some point today.


----------



## Dylan

I didn't select any of the colours, as the question said "If you want to change your colour please select below" - I dont actually remember what colour I ordered, but figured I probably made the right call at the time

Edit: Did the above on my phone and it didn't register - you do need to select an option but black is now there as a choice.


----------



## Stanic

oh well, following reports of beta testers at HB forum, I just couldn't take it anymore and pre-ordered one







this is going to be really great for travelling


----------



## Chromedome

I've pre ordered aswell


----------



## hotmetal

Hopefully I'll get mine around the end of the month as a 'gentleman saver' KS backer. Don't ask me to evaluate it though - it'll be my first ever hand grinder and I will be an Aeropress noob at the same time. It'll be me asking the questions LOL!


----------



## Syenitic

hotmetal said:


> Hopefully I'll get mine around the end of the month as a 'gentleman saver' KS backer. Don't ask me to evaluate it though - it'll be my first ever hand grinder and I will be an Aeropress noob at the same time. It'll be me asking the questions LOL!


As someone who has been chasing the coffee dragon for the best part of the last thirty years I am confident in saying that for me, the obsession with expensive machinery was kicked in the arse when I got my first Aeropress and again when I partnered it at work with a MBK grinder and quality beans. I subsequently bought more of the expensive machines (and enjoy them at weekends), but it is a rare occurrence when what they give me will make me sit back and savour the taste like a handground / aeropressed / V60d brew often does.

Thyink you might be in for a surprise! Hope so.


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> Hopefully I'll get mine around the end of the month as a 'gentleman saver' KS backer. Don't ask me to evaluate it though - it'll be my first ever hand grinder and I will be an Aeropress noob at the same time. It'll be me asking the questions LOL!


It has same burrset as Feldgrind/Hausgrind, so the end result won't disappoint you.









I have tried AerGrind earlier this year and to be honest, I loved how it felt in hands compared to the Feldgrind. I'm not sold on the adjustment dial as of yet, but I'm sure that was just a first impression of a prototype.


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers fellas! I'm not exactly under-equipped in the espresso dept but, having got into good coffee, I now can't be dealing with crap coffee at work (assuming I have work that is). I've had a few stunning V60 brews, did some cupping round at Joe Larkin's, and have also developed a bit of a taste for cold brew so I thought when Peter KS'd the Aergrind it was time to set the wheels in motion and break out from being espresso only. I'm really looking forward to it, even more so after your post just now, plus all the 'smug' brewers on the LSOL thread tucking in while mine are still resting!


----------



## lake_m

The thought of just being able to pop one inside the Aeropress for travelling is just too compelling for me to resist I think. Expect a few used Felds hitting the streets shortly!


----------



## MikeBookham

Hello, I'm looking at upgrading from a Porlex mini to an Aergrind, or possibly a Feldgrind however it is difficult, nigh on impossible to find any specs on either of these and I've wasted quite some time Googling this.

I understand that the Aergrind has a capacity of around 25g & is a smaller version of the Feldgrind. Please can anyone tell me what the capacity the Feldgrind is and other than this, size & price are there any other differences?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PPapa

MikeBookham said:


> Hello, I'm looking at upgrading from a Porlex mini to an Aergrind, or possibly a Feldgrind however it is difficult, nigh on impossible to find any specs on either of these and I've wasted quite some time Googling this.
> 
> I understand that the Aergrind has a capacity of around 25g & is a smaller version of the Feldgrind. Please can anyone tell me what the capacity the Feldgrind is and other than this, size & price are there any other differences?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

You might want to have a look at this thread. It's 36g ish on Feldgrind.

Made By Knock Feldgrind: Manual, Tips & Tricks, Modifications...

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=30212&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D30212&share_type=t


----------



## MikeBookham

PPapa said:


> Hi,
> 
> You might want to have a look at this thread. It's 36g ish on Feldgrind.
> 
> Made By Knock Feldgrind: Manual, Tips & Tricks, Modifications...
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=30212&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D30212&share_type=t


Thanks, I've just read the first few pages of that thread.

I think that the Aergrind is my preference because the smaller size is important to me as it'll be both a home and travel hand grinder and it'll rarely be used for more than 25g of beans at a time.


----------



## PPapa

MikeBookham said:


> Thanks, I've just read the first few pages of that thread.
> 
> I think that the Aergrind is my preference because the smaller size is important to me as it'll be both a home and travel hand grinder and it'll rarely be used for more than 25g of beans at a time.


After grinding well over two bags of beans in two days with Feldgrind, refilling the hopper is the least concern.


----------



## PPapa

__
http://instagr.am/p/BYxbgk7Bevo/


----------



## Dayks

I'm going to be waiting a bit longer for mine, I went for one blue, one red.

Glad to see that they are coming though.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Brian's coffee spot has a review, worth a read.


----------



## tallnproud

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Brian's coffee spot has a review, worth a read.


For the lazy.


----------



## Vlk

Hi all, I've been looking for a grinder for a long time, and now I'm considering the Aergrind, it seems to be the only hand grinder around that delivers good quality at a reasonable price.

I have just a couple of questions:

- how would you compare it to electric grinders such as Baratza Encore or Graef CM702, just considering the quality of the grind?

- if I buy an Aergrind now, am i sure it will be dispatched in October? And what if I get a faulty grinder or need spare parts in the future? I've read many complaints in the past about MBK's customer service, in particular about delivery policies, people not getting answers from mails and so on. Is this no longer an issue with MBK?

Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## hotmetal

The idea behind the Aergrind kick starter was to make a smaller version of the Feldgrind that would fit with an Aeropress, and to productionise it so that they can keep up with demand and keep stocks of them for despatch.

It remains to be seen; MBK have suffered from their bad comms reputation and once the Aergrind comes onto the market we will see if it helps to alleviate their staff shortage and free up Peter & co to service their customers. Hopefully it will be the beginning of better availability and service - I think previously they've been victims of their own success, struggling to keep up with demand for products and information about deliveries.

I think they have ironed out any quality issues and will have spares in stock of needs be. I'd expect them to stand by the product too as I imagine they'll be in a position to increase their number of distributors.

I'm looking forward to getting mine (I backed the KS campaign, confident that they have the skills and knowledge to deliver, and being prepared to wait as always, having previously bought a tamper from them and then another one because theirs took so long I'd forgotten about it!)

Not long now Mr Frodo. I hope!


----------



## hotmetal

Here's a 'first impressions' from Brian Williams (Brian's Coffee Spot).

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2017/09/09/made-by-knock-aergrind/


----------



## Nod

I have pre-ordered one of these... fingers crossed!


----------



## kennyboy993

Nod said:


> I have pre-ordered one of these... fingers crossed!


Please forgive my ignorance - do I pre-order directly on kickstarter or on the mbk site?


----------



## PPapa

kennyboy993 said:


> Please forgive my ignorance - do I pre-order directly on kickstarter or on the mbk site?


MBK site. Kickstarter campaign has ended and they are due to be shipped soon.


----------



## Nod

PPapa said:


> MBK site. Kickstarter campaign has ended and they are due to be shipped soon.


Ppapa is right... MBK website - there is a preorder discount although it is a bit of a Swizz as they advertise that it looks like it is £62.50 but this doesn't include the vat so actually is is £75 - plus the postage... still it is still 17% cheaper than it will be later.. (they say)


----------



## kennyboy993

Nice one. Yeah that confused me a bit. Have ordered


----------



## Tewdric

I think there is going to be quite a long queue..


----------



## Vlk

Tewdric said:


> I think there is going to be quite a long queue..


You think they won't make it for "early october"?


----------



## Tewdric

I have everything crossed


----------



## Vlk

Tewdric said:


> I have everything crossed


Well, I'm still undecided because I could get a Comandante C40 mk3 without spending a single penny (courtesy of amazon gift cards) or the Aergrind, a new product which hasn't been around and tested for some time.

I still think the Aergrind could be the best value-for-money choice.

Having the same burr set as the feldgrind, I assume the Aergrind should be quite versatile and allow me to grind anywhere between espresso and cold brew, right?


----------



## hotmetal

That's what I've been led to believe and although I probably won't need to go finer than Aeropress I am also hoping to go out as coarse as for cold brew. With the same burrs as the Feld it should be just as good in the cup - but only holds 20g beans and probably takes a bit longer to grind them than a Feldgrind. The thing is that it's designed to fit inside an Aeropress so ideal for taking to work or on holiday.


----------



## jbviau

Hi. I can get up to 25 g. in the Aergrind with the lid closed. It's a bit bean-dependent. Re: grind time, I need a few more turns than the feld so far at an equivalent setting, but I'm still breaking in my beta unit. One thing that helps reduce the number of turns is to grind with a two-handed bicycle motion with the grinder fairly level instead of, say, grinding with the catch cup against your left hip at a bit of an angle [like I do with other, larger hand grinders]. The Aergrind is so small/light that this alternative cranking technique feels comfortable, and it's demonstrably more efficient. No more nibbling for me.


----------



## Vlk

Last question: what is the body of the Aergrind made of? Thanks


----------



## Stanic

Vlk said:


> Last question: what is the body of the Aergrind made of? Thanks


anodized aluminium


----------



## hotmetal

I know it's dangerous to hold one's breath waiting for a Knock at the door (!) but has anyone got theirs yet? It's now the end of September so *in theory* the kick starter ones should have shipped. I'm not in a rush (hence the 'gentleman saver' pledge) but it would be annoying if the general sales start before mine turns up, or more to the point, if I've been missed off the list.


----------



## Daren

hotmetal said:


> I know it's dangerous to hold one's breath waiting for a Knock at the door (!) but has anyone got theirs yet? It's now the end of September so *in theory* the kick starter ones should have shipped. I'm not in a rush (hence the 'gentleman saver' pledge) but it would be annoying if the general sales start before mine turns up, or more to the point, if I've been missed off the list.


Lol - funniest post ever

Have you forgotten it's MBK famed for meeting timescales?


----------



## hotmetal

Nope! Hence 1st line. But ever the optimist, I hoped that now the Aergrind is productionised they might be on top of it. I suppose they have a lot of grinders to assemble and pack though. But yeah, I did expect this tbf.


----------



## MikeBookham

hotmetal said:


> I know it's dangerous to hold one's breath waiting for a Knock at the door (!) but has anyone got theirs yet? It's now the end of September so *in theory* the kick starter ones should have shipped. I'm not in a rush (hence the 'gentleman saver' pledge) but it would be annoying if the general sales start before mine turns up, or more to the point, if I've been missed off the list.


MBK stated on their website that all of the Kickstarter pledges will be sent out before the general sale ones. It would be nice to know how they are getting on with this because I ordered one off their website almost a month ago and therefore I'll have to wait until after you've got yours.


----------



## rippolaris

They're getting there, got a message from them through kickstarter today with the royal mail tracking number, so it's in the post!


----------



## steveholt

rippolaris said:


> They're getting there, got a message from them through kickstarter today with the royal mail tracking number, so it's in the post!


A team tier??


----------



## rippolaris

steveholt said:


> A team tier??


Sorry mate, not quite sure what you're asking there. I backed the £55 "Aergrind Saver" reward for a black one, if that's what you mean?

Should be here Monday or Tuesday I expect.


----------



## Daren

Latest update from MBK just arrived in my inbox - see below.....

Dear All,

After a frustrating fortnight where it was difficult to know what to say in updates due to a lack of concrete information from China, I can finally confirm that Aergrinds are leaving in large numbers and will be arriving shortly - in the UK over the next 2-3 days, in Europe within 3-5 days and in other countries soon thereafter.

Many of you will have now received the tracking details of your orders - for example 100 were processed yesterday, some cleared at the local Post Office on Saturday and will be with you Monday / Tuesday in the UK. Other tracking details issued yesterday will be live on Monday.

The roll out of black Aergrind+ Aerdisc orders will continue steadily across each day this week and tracking details will be emailed to you as quickly as we can update them (in the UK, thanks to fast delivery of Signed For goods, this may mean that Royal Mail delivers to you the day before we get confirmation of the tracking back from them and uploaded but that shouldn't present many issues). We expect to ship all remaining single and double orders of black Aergrinds by the end of this week, and all multi-pack black orders by the end of the following week.

The primary cause of the delay to date is that we have had an issue with one of our consolidating suppliers based in China who still has to deliver on 6000 paid for parts that are now 10-12 weeks late. These are crank arm handles and base discs for the Aergrind, both for the current 1500 builds and for our subsequent post launch 1500 units.

From the beginning, we had a contingency plan for dealing with delays or sub-par work work across almost all parts and for the handles and discs it was to use laser-cut 316 steel parts sourced in the UK. Whilst these parts are functionally and cosmetically spot on (this is how we made our Feldgrind handles) they are many-multiple times more expensive than the stamped steel parts we have on order, and require additional polishing and filing time here in our workshop.

Our supplier in China finally admitted last week that they are not likely to get the parts to us before the end of October, rather than having them here for us by the 18th September as we were most "recently" informed (at that point it looked only likely that we would be getting the majorty of August deliveries out in mid September). We have now had to order in a full run of replacements rather than smaller consecutive bridging amounts while we waited for the bulk delivery up. Anticipation that these might not show after already being so late meant that earlier in the month we increased our bridging orders, re-jigged our internal schedules and and production processes, concentrating on higher volumes of sub-assemblies where we would normally work to batch finishing to despatch.

As such we had and have been busy sub-assembling and hand finishing parts to prepare for orders going out. We're already long past our kickstarter and pre-order hump in terms of mechnism sub-assemblies and what is now occuring is finishing, fitting and packing to despatch. Extra staff are joining us next week to increase our capacity to get these picked, packed and out.

The broader problems this has caused us across September include having to hold back on finalising some of the extras and on confirming volumes to our colour anodiser - it is a straight issue of prioritising expenditure by reserving funds for an unscheduled, and now considerable, additional & sudden expense. Basic black orders are leaving apace, however all more complex orders are being brought on as quickly as possible. T-shirts are being delivered this week, mugs are shortly to be confirmed and details on the colour Aergrinds will be confirmed late this week.

What this means for your order is that we will be contacting you as part of your tier in the next couple of days as to how and when your order will be arriving. What we will not do is withold any order longer than necessary - for example we would rather pick up a 2nd postage cost than hold a black Aergrind back waiting on a t-shirt or mug so rest assured we will get those out to you ASAP.

We're sure that as the grinders start to arrive you will understand that it has been a worthwhile wait. The next week should see plenty of deliveries getting their first grind on in homes world wide and our mini- grinding-revolution get underway.

Best regards and thanks for all your support and understanding.

Peter


----------



## MikeBookham

So I assume from that update, that the 1500 post launch units will await the arrival of the Chinese parts (crank arm handles and base discs) before they are sent out, so not until November at the earliest.


----------



## Daren

MikeBookham said:


> So I assume from that update, that the 1500 post launch units will await the arrival of the Chinese parts (crank arm handles and base discs) before they are sent out, so not until November at the earliest.


I refer to my previous post...



Daren said:


> Lol - funniest post ever
> 
> Have you forgotten it's MBK - famed for meeting timescales?


----------



## PPapa

The real question is... do we need another Feldgrind-like thread to contain guides on realignment/disassembly/etc?

It looks like my red AerGrind might take a while to arrive, but I can get some videos done. It should be very similar to Feldgrind, I believe.


----------



## Phil104

PPapa said:


> The real question is... do we need another Feldgrind-like thread to contain guides on realignment/disassembly/etc?
> 
> It looks like my red AerGrind might take a while to arrive, but I can get some videos done. It should be very similar to Feldgrind, I believe.


Yes please...


----------



## steveholt

rippolaris said:


> Sorry mate, not quite sure what you're asking there. I backed the £55 "Aergrind Saver" reward for a black one, if that's what you mean?
> 
> Should be here Monday or Tuesday I expect.


No worries, it was a bad phone post on my part.

I was wondering if you were part of the aergrind a-team tier of backers, they were the first 50 backers of the campaign.

Aergrind saver was 1 or maybe 2 tiers of funding later, but now armed with Peters post last night, one can infer that some of the extras for the earlier tiers (t shirts, coffee etc) are also delayed.

Looking forward to the reviews from folks as they get to grips with it.

I'm rhibking of using the aergrind as my home pourover and lever espresso grinder

Demote my rhino grinder to work aeropress duties...


----------



## rippolaris

steveholt said:


> No worries, it was a bad phone post on my part.
> 
> I was wondering if you were part of the aergrind a-team tier of backers, they were the first 50 backers of the campaign.
> 
> Aergrind saver was 1 or maybe 2 tiers of funding later, but now armed with Peters post last night, one can infer that some of the extras for the earlier tiers (t shirts, coffee etc) are also delayed.
> 
> Looking forward to the reviews from folks as they get to grips with it.
> 
> I'm rhibking of using the aergrind as my home pourover and lever espresso grinder
> 
> Demote my rhino grinder to work aeropress duties...


Makes perfect sense now, possibly me being a bit dense lol!

Yeah, sounds like a bunch got sent out at once.

Postie didn't come bearing gifts today, so maybe tomorrow..


----------



## Dylan

Who delivered the ones everyone received already? I'm guessing its RM, but I have a parcel from Yodel to be delivered and cant remember what it is.


----------



## rippolaris

Dylan said:


> Who delivered the ones everyone received already? I'm guessing its RM, but I have a parcel from Yodel to be delivered and cant remember what it is.


Mine's come Royal Mail this morning. Only had chance for a quick shufti cause I'm at work but it looks pretty sweet. Nice and weighty compared to my Porlex! Feels very sturdy indeed. There is coffee grounds residue in there so it's obviously been tested, might have been nice if they'd have cleaned it out though. No beans here to test it out so will have to have a proper play tonight (unless my Dark Arts order arrives today....)


----------



## salty

rippolaris said:


> Mine's come Royal Mail this morning. Only had chance for a quick shufti cause I'm at work but it looks pretty sweet. Nice and weighty compared to my Porlex! Feels very sturdy indeed. There is coffee grounds residue in there so it's obviously been tested, might have been nice if they'd have cleaned it out though. No beans here to test it out so will have to have a proper play tonight (unless my Dark Arts order arrives today....)


I'm happy for you that it's arrived and if you're upgrading from a porlex, or even if you're not, I'm sure you're going to like it a lot - I know I do.

Weird about coffee grounds in it though - mine was obviously factory fresh when it arrived and I think I'd be concerned if it had turned up in a used state.


----------



## Daren

rippolaris said:


> Mine's come Royal Mail this morning. Only had chance for a quick shufti cause I'm at work but it looks pretty sweet. Nice and weighty compared to my Porlex! Feels very sturdy indeed. There is coffee grounds residue in there so it's obviously been tested, might have been nice if they'd have cleaned it out though. No beans here to test it out so will have to have a proper play tonight (unless my Dark Arts order arrives today....)


Come on! You know the rules.... No pictures? Didn't happen


----------



## rippolaris

Apologies for crap photo, aeropress for scale!









Edit: Actually, didn't realise quite how bad that pic was, and how terrible the lighting is in here.

I did have some of it stripped down but it looks like they were taken on a 20 year old digital camera in the dark.

I'll try again another day when I've got some natural light.


----------



## kennyboy993

Nice.

Maybe we should start speculating like it's a new supercar and no one can get their production slot.

I'll give you £200 for it! Only kidding, looks cool - I can only assume mine will be December at earliest


----------



## Stanic

actually, I think the pre-ordered ones will come sooner, maybe not as promised but as they are getting extra staff I hope they can streamline the deliveries..as long as they won't wait for those paid for parts from China..oh well hope is all we've got







@rippolaris thanks for the pic, it is not so bad


----------



## rippolaris

Put 25g of Foundry Rocko through this morning, that's seems to be about the max you could grind in one go, which will fine for most of my requirements. (~16g for Aeropress, ~25g for the Clever Dripper, ~21g for Moka pot etc).

Ground on 2 full turns from burrs locked (I assume that's a like a "2.0" setting from reading the Feldgrind thread?), this turned out too fine for a CCD, but I have't had time to season the burrs yet. The brew took longer than it should to drain due to ground fineness, which is entirely my own fault for winging it with the grind settings and not seasoning the burrs, but the brew still tasted good! The consistency of the grind seemed very good, and using the aergrind was a pleasure, very reassuring, sturdy, positive feel.

I read in the Feldgrind sticky that you can season the burrs with uncooked rice, I assume the same will apply for the Aergrind due to similar burrset?

Edit: parboiled/minute rice I mean as per http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212-Made-By-Knock-Feldgrind-Manual-Tips-amp-Tricks-Modifications&p=402599#post402599 rather than "raw" rice


----------



## Stanic

rippolaris said:


> Put 25g of Foundry Rocko through this morning, that's seems to be about the max you could grind in one go, which will fine for most of my requirements. (~16g for Aeropress, ~25g for the Clever Dripper, ~21g for Moka pot etc).
> 
> Ground on 2 full turns from burrs locked (I assume that's a like a "2.0" setting from reading the Feldgrind thread?), this turned out too fine for a CCD, but I have't had time to season the burrs yet. The brew took longer than it should to drain due to ground fineness, which is entirely my own fault for winging it with the grind settings and not seasoning the burrs, but the brew still tasted good! The consistency of the grind seemed very good, and using the aergrind was a pleasure, very reassuring, sturdy, positive feel.
> 
> I read in the Feldgrind sticky that you can season the burrs with uncooked rice, I assume the same will apply for the Aergrind due to similar burrset?
> 
> Edit: parboiled/minute rice I mean as per http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212-Made-By-Knock-Feldgrind-Manual-Tips-amp-Tricks-Modifications&p=402599#post402599 rather than "raw" rice


2.0 is correct

I wouldn't use rice, source some cheap supermarket beans or ask for old at a café or roastery if possible


----------



## PPapa

Or just use the grinder and it will season itself







.

I owned Lido 2 and two Feldgrinds - never felt a need to put rice through them.

I'll probably grind for brewed with AerGrind for a while before I use it for spro, though.


----------



## Stanic

On Instagram, 3 days ago, Peter commented on the website pre-ordered Aergrinds - they should be leaving this week


----------



## Syenitic

PPapa said:


> ...
> 
> I'll probably grind for brewed with AerGrind for a while before I use it for spro, though.


And I thought the 'spro' word had happily slipped into obsolescence....then you went and said it!


----------



## PPapa

Syenitic said:


> And I thought the 'spro' word had happily slipped into obsolescence....then you went and said it!


How else would you call expresso?


----------



## Daren

Stanic said:


> On Instagram, 3 days ago, Peter commented on the website pre-ordered Aergrinds - they should be leaving this week


That's really going to p*ss off the Kickstarter supporters that are still waiting for deliveries


----------



## Dylan

I was a relatively late KS backer and mine came this morning.

FWIW they specifically said KS backers would get theirs before pre-orders.


----------



## Daren

I'm still waiting


----------



## slamm

Stanic said:


> On Instagram, 3 days ago, Peter commented on the website pre-ordered Aergrinds - they should be leaving this week





Daren said:


> That's really going to p*ss off the Kickstarter supporters that are still waiting for deliveries


I'm not sure that tells the whole story.. as far as I can tell he only answered with a cryptic 'j' which looks like a typo directly to the question about pre-order delivery date, and then grouped a reply to that first question and another about the September sale Feldgrinds replying "leaving in strict order this week". I'm expecting that to mean KS orders go out before the Aergrind pre-orders, where the Felds come in that strict order isn't clear but I would think the Aers are his priority right now.

I was in the speedy saver tier but jumped ship for a red one so it will be delayed, the last KS update said we should hear in the next few days about individual orders so expect to know more soon.


----------



## Stanic

At least he is communicating


----------



## Dylan

That is a miracle in itself.


----------



## rippolaris

Possibly more suited to the brewed forum, but I'll roll with this thread as I'm really quite pleased with the Aergrind.

I know I'm only coming from a humble Porlex tall, but I thought that was doing me OK with good beans.

I had modded the porlex a bit to try and stabilise the burrs, I'd got to the point that I could dial it where the overall resulting grind size was about right for the relevant brew method, but you still inevitably got a few boulders and fines.

With the Aergrind, the overall grind seems SO much more uniform.

One thing that's surprised me is the differences I've noticed in the cup.

Same beans, same recipes, same doses, and I'm aiming for the same grind size, but in the brews I've done so far the resulting coffee tastes different, in a good way! It's not a huge difference, and I don't think my pallete is particularly refined but still, I'm noticing different flavours I hadn't tasted before. Is this what clarity is?!

Is this possibly down to the consistency of the grind on the Aergrind over the porlex I was using?

Either that, or it's confirmation bias cause I'm using a new toy, but I don't think my taste buds are deceiving me seeing as all the other variables have stayed the same apart from the grind.


----------



## steveholt

A-team Tier Aergrinds in Black are being sent out today.









The aergrind mugs were causing the delay









Looking forward to better brewed coffee - (confirmation bias or otherwise)

--------

With respect to the above post- in short, a more consistent grind will give more even extractions, which in turn should give tastier brews.


----------



## Dylan

rippolaris said:


> Possibly more suited to the brewed forum, but I'll roll with this thread as I'm really quite pleased with the Aergrind.
> 
> I know I'm only coming from a humble Porlex tall, but I thought that was doing me OK with good beans.
> 
> I had modded the porlex a bit to try and stabilise the burrs, I'd got to the point that I could dial it where the overall resulting grind size was about right for the relevant brew method, but you still inevitably got a few boulders and fines.
> 
> With the Aergrind, the overall grind seems SO much more uniform.
> 
> One thing that's surprised me is the differences I've noticed in the cup.
> 
> Same beans, same recipes, same doses, and I'm aiming for the same grind size, but in the brews I've done so far the resulting coffee tastes different, in a good way! It's not a huge difference, and I don't think my pallete is particularly refined but still, I'm noticing different flavours I hadn't tasted before. Is this what clarity is?!
> 
> Is this possibly down to the consistency of the grind on the Aergrind over the porlex I was using?
> 
> Either that, or it's confirmation bias cause I'm using a new toy, but I don't think my taste buds are deceiving me seeing as all the other variables have stayed the same apart from the grind.


I think the basic ethos is that you can get a great cup of brewed coffee out of a Hario and a great cup of coffee out of an MBK,

But it follows that a more consistent grind produces a 'cleaner' cup, as I understand it this is one of the reasons the EK43 produces such a 'clean' espresso unlike almost any other grinder, because it produces such a tight grind distribution. This doesn't mean to say that the EK43 is better, just that it will produce a different cup to a grinder with a wider distribution - you may or may not prefer it.


----------



## Daren

Latest update email this afternoon says;

Dear All,

this is just a short note to confirm that updates are being made to several of the packages and that you will see some comments on these on KS or local forums.

These relate to simpler packages than your selection, however confirmation of despatch details for your package will be made very shortly.

Because your set includes 1 of everything , it means we have a little more to do to get these orders picked and packed. We expect to start shortly, beginning with those with black grinders.

At present we are expecting confirmation of when the colours will be with us tomorrow.

T-shirts are already here and, as you are aware, Mugs are part of the package - however, these are one of the "as yet unshipped parts from China".

As such we have a replacement order printing with the excellent Awesome Merchandise - these mugs will be here shortly and delivery date of those compared to when we will ship may mean we hold off for one or two days to ensure all goes in one lot. However, if necessary we will send the mugs out to you under separate cover as we don't wish to hold your grinders back any longer. Awesome have an enviable reputation for hitting their deadlines so I don't think that will be necessary.

Apologies for the delays in getting these out to you but you'll hopefully be grinding away very shortly.

Best regards

Peter


----------



## Daren

So - I'm still waiting.....









(but I am getting updates!







)


----------



## Nopapercup

I haven't received any updates since I purchased the Aergrind.


----------



## Daren

Nopapercup said:


> I haven't received any updates since I purchased the Aergrind.


Kickstarter?


----------



## Nopapercup

Daren said:


> Kickstarter?


Maybe that's why, I bought directly from their site beginning of September.


----------



## Bob_McBob

For anyone who has received their Aergrind, which Kickstarter tier were you in?


----------



## PPapa

I was being patient, but I want my red AerGrind!


----------



## Stanic

Oh boy I just can't wait


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mine hath arrived!

The fit and finish is tip top, a wonderful piece of machinery if I do say so myself!


----------



## steveholt

Still waiting, no tracking data, A-Team tier (so v.early backer) - I am 'overseas' though.

I knew there would be delays, but it feels worse when they have acknowledged the delays, and then slipped again ....

ah well.


----------



## taxiboy

I am in Ireland received mine monday was Aergrind Smart Saver backer, got email day after it arrived with tracking no. So hopefully yours not too far away now.


----------



## BenL

I'm an A-team backer: Got my tracking number yesterday, and the grinder and other goodies today.

It looks great! Hoping to get clarification on a couple of points, like disassembly for cleaning, but it appears to be very close to the quality of Feldgrind and Hausgrind.


----------



## Stanic

In anticipation, I've got some supermarket beans for burrs' seasoning, 1 kilo for 6,50 euro


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just get on a use em...too much faff. At filter coarserness your not gonna notice much difference after a kg through


----------



## Stanic

just to smoothen the edges a bit..surely the dark roast won't be as effective as medium/light roasts but I'll feel better lol

I plan to use it for espresso grinding alongside Kinu and delegate Feldgrind for filter - it is a tad too big for my hands to hold comfortably, the Aergrind with its smaller diameter should be fine


----------



## 9719

In anticipation, I've got some supermarket beans for burrs' seasoning

I admire your faith & optimism


----------



## Stanic

you've got to do something to pass the time


----------



## koi

Should time yourself and see how long it takes to get through 1kg, will be some work out


----------



## Stanic

koi said:


> Should time yourself and see how long it takes to get through 1kg, will be some work out


I've done this with the Feldgrind before, I ground a kilo throughout the day. The main difference will be more frequent refilling with smaller doses, and bit more effort using the slightly shorter handle.

Besides seasoning it'll also give me a picture of settings vs. grind size.


----------



## BenL

Pulled mine apart last night, it really is a mini Feldgrind. So for cleaning proceed the same way, unwind the dial anti-clockwise until it comes off the central post, there is probably enough room to get at both sides of the burrs like that without pushing the inner burr fully out (it catches on the o-ring you can see just below the thread)


----------



## PPapa

BenL said:


> Pulled mine apart last night, it really is a mini Feldgrind. So for cleaning proceed the same way, unwind the dial anti-clockwise until it comes off the central post, there is probably enough room to get at both sides of the burrs like that without pushing the inner burr fully out (it catches on the o-ring you can see just below the thread)
> 
> View attachment 29770


Is the top bearing in the shaft? Feldgrind has two.


----------



## BenL

@PPapa yes 2 bearings, the other sits very much like Feldgrind in the alignment cradle inside the top casing.


----------



## rippolaris

Nice pics! Interested to know, do other people's Aergrinds burrs touch at zero? And was there any "test" coffee residue in their units?

When I got mine it zero'd at zero. I mean the burrs touched at zero! I took it apart, cleaned it (there was some coffee residue on the burrs which I assume meant it had been tested), re-assembled and it now zeros on 9 :| Not a deal breaker, it still works fine, it's just a little niggle.

I've taken it apart again a few times again, checked all the washers are still there (2 slim washers under each bearing), tried flipping the bearings, putting them back in top/bottom in case I'd got them muddled up on re-assembly, etc to no avail. Is there any way to re-zero it?


----------



## slamm

I had the same problem with my Feldgrind, after reassembly found that it didn't sit at zero with burrs fully locked. After a bit of a mini panic I reasoned it could only be down to swapping positions of the two bearings so swapped them around and it zeroed ok. So I would say you were on the right track and it can only what you were doing, but if you have washers as well then you have a lot more combinations of washers with bearings in each position to play with until you get it right. Maybe unlikely but perhaps even inverting the bearings could do the trick if it doesn't work out the first time round with all the combinations. I imagine it will get confusing fast so you will need to be really methodical.. And thanks for being the guinea pig, I will be really careful taking mine apart! Good luck!


----------



## rippolaris

I spent some quality (!) time earlier flipping the bearings, after marking which was which and the orientation and recording the resulting lock position of the burrs. In all possible combinations, the bearings didn't make more than +-1 dot on the Aergrind adjustment gauge.

I then took a closer look at the washers. In mine there's 3 thin ones and 1 thicker. I don't have the means to measure them accurately enough, the 3 thin ones are beyond the resolution on my vernier calipers. They're also very easy to bend, so be careful! I had assumed on initial re-assembly that it was just 2 washers per bearing, but look where that got me.

I set about trying different combinations of washers under the upper and lower bearings, and whilst being careful to ensure they were seated properly I got burr locks anywhere from:

2+1 dot with no washers at all,

7 with 1 thick upper, 3 thin lower

8+2 dots with 1 thin 1 thick upper, 2 thin lower

5+1 dot with 2 thin upper, 1 thick 1 thin lower

4 with 1 thin upper, 1 thick 2 thin lower

10 with 2 thin 1 thick upper, 1 thin lower

etc etc, there's more combos written down but you get the idea.

By this point, I was bored and my hands were starting to cramp up from taking the *&?%ing thing apart so much, so I went and got a beer from the fridge and decided that 10 is a round enough number for me not to care anymore!

I think the washers are the key though, so be very, very careful if you take it apart.

Edit: It doesn't really matter where it locks I suppose, it still works the same and doesn't detract that it's a great grinder.

I might shoot Knock a message for some advice.


----------



## slamm

Sounds like a beer from the fridge is the only solution! Must have been so frustrating, with so many washers it would take ages to hit the right combination - a lesson for us all!


----------



## Syenitic

Did you guys actually grind any coffee on your (wonderful) grinders yet? if you did, did you brew it? if you did, how did it taste? just askin?


----------



## Daren

SHOCK!!! My AerGrind arrived today!!!

No dispatch email, just a nice surprise waiting for me when I got home from work tonight.

If it helps anyone else still waiting; my Kickstarter pledge was a Gentleman saver (that's a no rush). I received a black AerGrind, t-shirt, aerdisk and mug.

I've only chucked about 40g of old beans though it so far, but it's usual reassuring knock quality (great!!!)


----------



## Daren

Quick question to others who have received theirs, is the band that stores the handle tight on the AerGrind? Mine is very loose and slides off on own under the weight of the handle??

Should it be on the Aeropress?


----------



## BenL

@Syenitic yes, I've brewed with it, seems to be up to Feldgrind standards. I've not totally dialled in, but I feel that's me not the grinder!!

@Daren that was the opinion on kickstarter when I asked!

For general interest, mine reaches lock up at 0.1.6 (if that way of thinking about the scale markers makes sense!!)


----------



## Daren

BenL said:


> @Daren that was the opinion on kickstarter when I asked!


Sorry @BenL - you've confused me (I'm easily confused)....

Are you saying the opinion was it is loose, or it should be on the Aeropress?


----------



## Stanic

oooh boy


----------



## BenL

@Daren both!!

from the kickstarter page:


----------



## Hibbsy

Daren said:


> Sorry @BenL - you've confused me (I'm easily confused)....
> 
> Are you saying the opinion was it is loose, or it should be on the Aeropress?


Am sure I saw a picture on kickstarter with the band on the the aeropress. Can't try it as mine is at work.


----------



## Syenitic

Jeez, it is a grinder, to make full beans into ground beans, if like its brethren, it will do that well. Stop the nonsense, go grind coffee, enjoy and stop fretting about what the elastic is for...........please


----------



## Daren

Syenitic said:


> Jeez, it is a grinder, to make full beans into ground beans, if like its brethren, it will do that well. Stop the nonsense, go grind coffee, enjoy and stop fretting about what the elastic is for...........please


I know it grinds well, it was bought as a travel grinder - it slots nicely into the Aeropress but leaves the handle annoyingly free to get lost. The band solves that problem - there is no fretting, just a simple question which is now answered. If it is of no interested to you then stop reading the AerGrind thread.


----------



## Syenitic

Daren said:


> I know it grinds well, it was bought as a travel grinder - it slots nicely into the Aeropress but leaves the handle annoyingly free to get lost. The band solves that problem - there is no fretting, just a simple question which is now answered. If it is of no interested to you then stop reading the AerGrind thread.


Coolio, so it makes real tasty coffee, as well as grinding well?

A rubber band or bag would resolve your other concerns maybe?


----------



## Daren

Syenitic said:


> Coolio, so it makes real tasty coffee, as well as grinding well?


Don't know yet, I got home from work at 8pm so too late to make coffee. Ask me again tomorrow, hopefully I'll get home early enough to try it with some LSOL. Judging by the look of the grind I can't imagine any reason why it won't be any different from my Hausgrind in terms of taste.


----------



## Syenitic

Daren said:


> Don't know yet, I got home from work at 8pm so too late to make coffee. Ask me again tomorrow, hopefully I'll get home early enough to try it with some LSOL. Judging by the look of the grind I can't imagine any reason why it won't be any different from my Hausgrind in terms of taste.


Now that is an interesting scenario. LS beans are a more difficult proposition. Hausgrind deals with them much better (better leverage)

than a Feldgrind (on my elbows at least), if it is really light then the grip required strains the non-grinding arm. The Hausgrind would always be my go-to I think. Very light beans on the feld cause stalling if concentration is lacking and is a more arduous task.


----------



## Daren

I'll keep you posted. If I get time I might try a side by side comparison (not sure how easy it will be to dial them in the same... And will need to allow for new unseasoned burrs)


----------



## rippolaris

It is an excellent grinder, of that there is no doubt and it has been instrumental in many dozens of fine brews since it came into my possession two weeks ago.

Praise the Aergrind


----------



## hotmetal

Also a gentleman saver here. I've had my email with tracking number, it was posted yesterday. Looking forward to getting it and reading your tips for grind settings etc. So far my only brew apparatus is a Rivers Micro Dripper (ha!) but the plan is to get an Aeropress.


----------



## hotmetal

Yay! Knock at the door! Mine zeroes at "2 and one dot". I'm not sure I can be bothered with doing the "shim shimmy" to get it to zero in case I cock it up. What sort of settings are you guys using (thinking about Aeropress here, but also cold brew at some point).


----------



## Beanosaurus

hotmetal said:


> Yay! Knock at the door! Mine zeroes at "2 and one dot". I'm not sure I can be bothered with doing the "shim shimmy" to get it to zero in case I cock it up. What sort of settings are you guys using (thinking about Aeropress here, but also cold brew at some point).


With an Aeropress I am using an coarse Aeropressish grind??? Maybe even V60 1 cup?

I must say that this is in conjunction with the excellent metal filter that came with mine.


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers. Trouble is I need a reference point: I am such a total n00b to brewed, this question is as much about what level grind I should be looking for with Aeropress as what number of turns it equates to on the Aergrind. I have only ever made espresso and this is my first hand grinder and experiment with brewed coffee. I'm not sure what the grinds should even look like and have equally no clue as to what V60 grinds should look like. If you could let me know a 'number of turns plus number X' and perhaps what your zero point/offset is, it would save a n00b from floating around in a wilderness of badly extracted coffee! (No rush, Aeropress arrives Weds!)


----------



## rippolaris

I'm not so far off a noob myself, but I used the settings in the Feldgrind thread here as a starting ballpark. I'm not sure if the burrs are identical to the Feld but they look to measure 38mm too.

Just under 2 full turns from burr lock seems to be in about the right sort of area.

I've had decent results with 1.8 to 1.10 for Aeropress, I didn't want to go too fine with a metal filter but you might get away with finer using paper filters? Might have to try 1.6 in the morning.

V60 I'm still very much new to myself, but at 2.4 I was struggling to get 2:30 target time using the Perger method (12:200 ratio) so should probably go a little finer.

I've not had any shocking bad cups so far anyway.

It'd be interesting to hear what settings other people are finding works with what methods/recipes.


----------



## rippolaris

I tried a 1.6 grind on an aeropress brew with the aerdisk filter this morning, there were a tiny amount of fines in the cup at the end so possibly at the fine end of the grind for this method. Tasted alright though with Dark Arts Gambling Man beans just on their 7th day of post roast rest.

I'll probably go back to 1.8 for that.

The second cup of the day was a V60, I tried a 1.10 grind but probably ballsed up the pour completely as I had a dry bed by 2mins which was a quicker than 2.4 grind!

Still learning with that one obviously! Again, tasted quite good though. Or maybe I just don't care at that time of the day so long as it's warm and brown


----------



## Beanosaurus

hotmetal said:


> Cheers. Trouble is I need a reference point: I am such a total n00b to brewed, this question is as much about what level grind I should be looking for with Aeropress as what number of turns it equates to on the Aergrind. I have only ever made espresso and this is my first hand grinder and experiment with brewed coffee. I'm not sure what the grinds should even look like and have equally no clue as to what V60 grinds should look like. If you could let me know a 'number of turns plus number X' and perhaps what your zero point/offset is, it would save a n00b from floating around in a wilderness of badly extracted coffee! (No rush, Aeropress arrives Weds!)


I can't say X amount of turns because I might forget what setting I'm on haha! There's also your bean density to consider too, and brew method!

I'm sure others will chime in about a rough setting...

Ok, ok! So if I can be AT ALL helpful, I'd say if you are looking to use the Knock metal filter then aim for a coarse-sand kind of grind, maybe even perhaps granulated sugar, slightly finer if using a paper filter.

This should apply with the following method -

1. Grind 14g of coffee as specified

2. Add 1 shot of water just off the boil to an inverted Aeropress

3. Set off a timer as you add the coffee

4. Stir until all the coffee is saturated then fill with water to the top, place the filter on and the cap.

5. At 1.45min, invert a cup onto the top of the Aeropress then tightly flip the whole lot on to the worktop.

6. Do a circular 'jiggle' to agitate and separate any compacted coffee (I drain out the silt cup just after this then put the AP back on it)

7. Plunge at the 2 min mark.

8. Make a mess in the bin, try not to lose your metal filter!

@rippolaris re: Burrs - they are indeed identical to the other black nerost burrs found in all of the knock grinders.


----------



## OCD_OPV

Daren said:


> Don't know yet, I got home from work at 8pm so too late to make coffee. Ask me again tomorrow, hopefully I'll get home early enough to try it with some LSOL. Judging by the look of the grind I can't imagine any reason why it won't be any different from my Hausgrind in terms of taste.


Have you done the comparison yet?

thanks


----------



## Daren

Sorry - I've been away from home working ?. I've got a day off tomorrow though so will do it then


----------



## Stanic

as can be seen here in a test by pafcio0 at a polish forum, the burr coating on his is already chipped

yours look alright @BenL, how much coffee did you put through when taking that picture?


----------



## Chromedome

Just got home & mine has arrived today


----------



## PPapa

Chromedome said:


> Just got home & mine has arrived today


What tier were you and what colour did you ask for?

I'm still waiting for my A-team package with red AerGrind. The beans will go stale by the time they are shipped.


----------



## Stanic

I've just received an email saying that my website pre-ordered Aergrind was shipped


----------



## hotmetal

Now I'm sitting here all smug next to my Aer, I want another one of the rubber bands that hold the handle. I've put the original round my Aeropress for when the grinder is inside, but I could really do with one to keep the handle and grinder together when they're not going with the AP. I might have to Heath Robinson it with some wide black elastic or something, as Peter has quite enough to do sending out all those pre-orders, and who knows if the handle bands will ever be made available separately anyway?


----------



## Daren

hotmetal said:


> Now I'm sitting here all smug next to my Aer, I want another one of the rubber bands that hold the handle. I've put the original round my Aeropress for when the grinder is inside, but I could really do with one to keep the handle and grinder together when they're not going with the AP. I might have to Heath Robinson it with some wide black elastic or something, as Peter has quite enough to do sending out all those pre-orders, and who knows if the handle bands will ever be made available separately anyway?


Likewise! If you come up with something good please let me know.


----------



## Chromedome

PPapa said:


> What tier were you and what colour did you ask for?
> 
> I'm still waiting for my A-team package with red AerGrind. The beans will go stale by the time they are shipped.


Well i just went through the normal website for £79 & got a Black one.

I now need some beans & some info on setting it up as this is my first grinder ever....a move up from pre ground


----------



## PPapa

Chromedome said:


> Well i just went through the normal website for £79 & got a Black one.
> 
> I now need some beans & some info on setting it up as this is my first grinder ever....a move up from pre ground


Fair enough (not really fair that regular orders came through earlier than Kickstarter ones, but oh well).

You can have a look at this thread: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212-Made-By-Knock-Feldgrind-Manual-Tips-amp-Tricks-Modifications

I would go and make some similar videos on AerGrind, but it would be difficult without having one!


----------



## Daren

@PPapa - what colour did you ask for? I think only black ones have been sent so far.


----------



## PPapa

Daren said:


> @PPapa - what colour did you ask for? I think only black ones have been sent so far.


Red. I know they were meant to be delayed, but the original backer's form didn't let me chose a black one.

I have a Feldgrind and I am in a no rush, but I want to get my hands on it too! Well, I held AerGrind and ground coffee in May earlier this year, but...!


----------



## Chromedome

PPapa said:


> Fair enough (not really fair that regular orders came through earlier than Kickstarter ones, but oh well).
> 
> You can have a look at this thread: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212-Made-By-Knock-Feldgrind-Manual-Tips-amp-Tricks-Modifications
> 
> I would go and make some similar videos on AerGrind, but it would be difficult without having one!


I was a little surprised it had turned up TBH,as like you say it was a regular order


----------



## koi

Surprised you could order on the website, I tried but always says 0 in stock. Not the best designed website to be honest.


----------



## Stanic

koi said:


> Surprised you could order on the website, I tried but always says 0 in stock. Not the best designed website to be honest.


welcome to the madebyknock world


----------



## hotmetal

Chromedome said:


> Well i just went through the normal website for £79 & got a Black one.
> 
> I now need some beans & some info on setting it up as this is my first grinder ever....a move up from pre ground


What method do you want to grind for? I've only had mine a couple of days and was asking the same question earlier in the week so I'm not an expert by any means.

To adjust, fit the handle (black line on shaft lines up with handle), grip the adjuster wheel with your fingers and gently turn the handle towards larger numbers. The grind setting is shown by the number that appears in what looks like a bottle opener on the handle. (Mine arrived fully closed). So far I've established that espresso is just over 1 full turn out from fully closed, Aeropress is between 1.5 and 2 full turns out from fully closed. I've got a Rivers Micro Dripper (mini filter cone that fits on a mug) and that wants 3.5-4 turns. I can't imagine using grinds coarser than 4 turns out for anything other than cold brew. Obviously it will depend on the beans, but hopefully that will give you a range to explore.


----------



## Chromedome

hotmetal said:


> What method do you want to grind for? I've only had mine a couple of days and was asking the same question earlier in the week so I'm not an expert by any means.
> 
> To adjust, fit the handle (black line on shaft lines up with handle), grip the adjuster wheel with your fingers and gently turn the handle towards larger numbers. The grind setting is shown by the number that appears in what looks like a bottle opener on the handle. (Mine arrived fully closed). So far I've established that espresso is just over 1 full turn out from fully closed, Aeropress is between 1.5 and 2 full turns out from fully closed. I've got a Rivers Micro Dripper (mini filter cone that fits on a mug) and that wants 3.5-4 turns. I can't imagine using grinds coarser than 4 turns out for anything other than cold brew. Obviously it will depend on the beans, but hopefully that will give you a range to explore.


That's great cheers,I'm going for Aeropress grind


----------



## hotmetal

Cool. Let us know how you get on - you'll be using different beans to me and I have only had my Aeropress a couple of days so hopefully my suggestion helps you and maybe your experiences can help me too.


----------



## BenL

@Stanic only about a bag of stale beans.


----------



## hotmetal

Daren said:


> Likewise! If you come up with something good please let me know.


Here you go. I woke up in the middle of the night with this idea - one of those velcro 'sports' watch straps is perfect round the AP, especially the ones with the extra bit of fabric behind where the watch back would normally touch your wrist as it stops the handle from scratching the AP much like the supplied rubber band. Better to keep the rubber on the Aergrind - it stretches slightly if you put it round the Aeropress. You could even leave the watch on for timing your brews! (Joke, I took this pic as proof of concept without wanting to undo the pins just to find out if the diameter was ok).

Ta-dah! You read it here first folks!


----------



## Daren

So, my very unscientific test;

I used my tried and tested Hausgrind, 1 new AerGrind (maybe had about 150g through it so far), 2 Aeropress's, identical cups, this month's LSOL. The same water from my pouring kettle, Using the exact same method (inverted) with new washed paper filters.

The result - to my unrefined gob.... They tasted exactly the same. I'm happy.


----------



## Phil104

I was a week one double saver but so far not a whisper. Has anyone else in this category received theirs?


----------



## Daren

Phil104 said:


> I was a week one double saver but so far not a whisper. Has anyone else in this category received theirs?


What colour Phil? I'm not aware of anything other than black being dispatched so far.


----------



## Phil104

Would a table help? (I realised that I don't know how to create a table that I can post....)


----------



## Phil104

Daren said:


> What colour Phil? I'm not aware of anything other than black being dispatched so far.


Black... I have just sent a message via Kickstarter and spotted that David Bondy got his saver package...


----------



## Daren

Ooo - that doesn't sound good Phil. I received mine a week ago (black AerGrind, T-shirt and mug). I also got my dispatch notification and tracking email a week after it was delivered.

It seems like black grinders ordered from the website (non Kickstarter) are also now arriving on people's doorsteps.

I'd be dropping them an email (fwiw).

At least Knock are consistent! It was the same with the Hausgrinds


----------



## Phil104

Daren said:


> Ooo - that doesn't sound good Phil. I received mine a week ago (black AerGrind, T-shirt and mug). I also got my dispatch notification and tracking email a week after it was delivered.
> 
> It seems like black grinders ordered from the website (non Kickstarter) are also now arriving on people's doorsteps.
> 
> I'd be dropping them an email (fwiw).
> 
> At least Knock are consistent! It was the same with the Hausgrinds


I know - I'm an optimist and because of good experience with Kickstarter and the generally good comms from MBK about this - I was ever hopeful....


----------



## Daren

Phil104 said:


> I know - I'm an optimist and because of good experience with Kickstarter and the generally good comms from MBK about this - I was ever hopeful....


Lol - that's the funniest thing I've heard today!


----------



## Phil104

Daren said:


> Lol - that's the funniest thing I've heard today!


I know, I know...


----------



## Tewdric

Daren said:


> Likewise! If you come up with something good please let me know.


investigate snoopy loops from Underwater Explorers.

https://www.dirdirect.com/Harness-Snoopy-Loop.html

Guess what my other Hobby is?


----------



## Beanosaurus

hotmetal said:


> Here you go. I woke up in the middle of the night with this idea - one of those velcro 'sports' watch straps is perfect round the AP, especially the ones with the extra bit of fabric behind where the watch back would normally touch your wrist as it stops the handle from scratching the AP much like the supplied rubber band. Better to keep the rubber on the Aergrind - it stretches slightly if you put it round the Aeropress. You could even leave the watch on for timing your brews! (Joke, I took this pic as proof of concept without wanting to undo the pins just to find out if the diameter was ok).
> 
> Ta-dah! You read it here first folks!


What time is it?...

COFFEE TIME!!!


----------



## hotmetal

It's always coffee time until it starts becoming bedtime.


----------



## Fyoosh

Pre-order for a new Feldgrind is up on the MBK site now too.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Ba4JVmXlmSq/


----------



## steveholt

Finally received mine today. A week and a bit after a shipping notification.

I was a-team tier, black grinder.

The mug is ok, the t shirt is ....bedware. The bag of beans is up my street.

Now to find the thread with grind settings.


----------



## tallnproud

Just got a Kickstarter update. Colours are coming!


----------



## Stanic

going through that kilo of supermarket coffee for seasoning of the burrs I've tried some settings and so far, these would be the setting on my Aergrind (compared to what I use for these methods when grinding with Feldgrind, based on finger feeling of the particle size







)

note - these were not tried in actual coffee making yet, take them with a pinch of salt

espresso - iď say somewhere between 1.4 - 1.8

syphon/aeropress - around 2.0

drip - 2.4 - 2.8

chemex 3.0


----------



## PPapa

I use Feldgrind and the espresso range is between 0.10 to 1.1 for me.

But my Feld has run in burrs.


----------



## Stanic

My left (holding) arm really hurts now







but I've managed to try the first coffee, espresso, grinding at 1.7, Guatemala arabica blend, using a 2 bar pre-infusion then slowly up to 9 bar and down, water at 92 degrees, 19 g in 30 out

The flow was perfect but judging by taste it is a little bit over extracted, I'll try a tiny bit coarser setting tomorrow









I'm impressed


----------



## iforbeck

Dear community and aergrind owners aspecially..

Does anyone experience a wobbling of burrs in aergrind like on this video






Thanks on advance!


----------



## Daren

iforbeck said:


> Dear community and aergrind owners aspecially..
> 
> Does anyone experience a wobbling of burrs in aergrind like on this video


Definitely not!! What setting is it on? What happens when you tighten the grind?


----------



## iforbeck

the settings are about 3:0. I set high gap to make it more visible on video. The arm is removed, i'm moving the shaft easly. When tighted it is still wobbling and burrs touch each other.


----------



## MWJB

iforbeck said:


> the settings are about 3:0. I set high gap to make it more visible on video. The arm is removed, i'm moving the shaft easly. When tighted it is still wobbling and burrs touch each other.


So, when assembled, ready to grind, do the burrs always gnash together? If not, is there a setting where they turn freely without making contact (again, when fully assembled)?


----------



## iforbeck

MWJB said:


> So, when assembled, ready to grind, do the burrs always gnash together? If not, is there a setting where they turn freely without making contact (again, when fully assembled)?


When it is assembled and set on 1:0 (one full turn) I definitely hear a sound of burrs screeching over each other (no beans within). The contact appears approximately once per turn. When I change to 2:0 (two full turns) the sound stops and no contact apears, but wobbling still presents


----------



## PPapa

Is the nut at the bottom tight?


----------



## iforbeck

PPapa said:


> Is the nut at the bottom tight?


Yes! it's quite tight. I've checked it with a screwdriver


----------



## kennyboy993

So I mentioned to a guy in the office using a rhinowares about the Aergrind 2 weeks ago.

He looked interested. Saw him this morning and he's got his already!

I ordered mine late September and still not received. Not happy - emailed knock today no response as yet.


----------



## Stanic

kennyboy993 said:


> So I mentioned to a guy in the office using a rhinowares about the Aergrind 2 weeks ago.
> 
> He looked interested. Saw him this morning and he's got his already!
> 
> I ordered mine late September and still not received. Not happy - emailed knock today no response as yet.


sh..


----------



## radrich

Just got my week one double saver today and quite happy with how it feels. Also pleasantly surprised to find it comes with the crank arm bands since i wasnt able to avail of this add-on during the offer period. However, i was quite dissapointed to find the hopper lid to be made of plastic. The overall build looks and feels solid, except for that part. I guess i was expecting it to be of the same material as the Feldgrind's hopper lid which is quite nice. The fit isnt quite snug as i was expecting as well.

That being said, i cant wait to test it out. I'll be having a coffee popup this weekend which should give the Aergrind quite a bit of mileage. Will post updates as soon as i can.


----------



## Stanic

I've to agree on the lid material..Maybe a replacement metal one will become available one day









I've got a Feldgrind with plastic lid and that material is higher quality, more dense than that of the Aergrind


----------



## hotmetal

Stanic said:


> I've to agree on the lid material..Maybe a replacement metal one will become available one day
> 
> I've got a Feldgrind with plastic lid and that material is higher quality, more dense than that of the Aergrind


Pretty sure a few people asked about that on either the Knock Instagram or the Kickstarter discussion. Peter was talking about cost but also if I remember correctly something to do with tolerances and friction etc so I doubt he'll do it. Remember that the Aergrind is adjusted by the disc moving relative to the handle. If this lid fitted snugly to the barrel there would be issues with grind setting drifting.

Also with the numbers and D hole it's probably not something any of our members with access to lathes etc are going to take on I suspect.

Shame in a way as the plastic one doesn't fit as well as the rest of the grinder does - everything else oozes precision and that thing is like the lid from a tube of smarties. Works OK though so not a deal breaker.


----------



## Tewdric

I got mine today having preordered in late September. I also got the aerdisc and rubber band handle holder which I have fitted to my aeropress.

I'm suitably impressed. A wonderful bit of kit and, immediately, an essential item of modern life.


----------



## Tewdric

What I need now is a durable resealable bag for about 100g of beans to fit the spare space in the Aeropress tote bag.


----------



## mavsman43

Tewdric said:


> I got mine today having preordered in late September. I also got the aerdisc and rubber band handle holder which I have fitted to my aeropress.


That's great to hear! Where did yours ship to? I ordered mine around September 20th and am still waiting for mine, but I live all the way out in Japan.


----------



## hotmetal

Tewdric said:


> What I need now is a durable resealable bag for about 100g of beans to fit the spare space in the Aeropress tote bag.


I went to Sainsburys and got a pack of 4 little screw top pots that hold almost exactly 14g of beans each - almost eliminating the need to weigh unless you're bothered about 'to the nearest bean' accuracy. Perfect for a days consumption. I also got a slightly larger pot that holds lots more in case it's a weekend away. All fits in the tote with the AP and Aergrind (especially if you leave the funnel behind).


----------



## Tewdric

mavsman43 said:


> That's great to hear! Where did yours ship to? I ordered mine around September 20th and am still waiting for mine, but I live all the way out in Japan.


Wales, so not quite as far to go and fewer X-Ray machine operators to spook!


----------



## PPapa

Forgot how small the AerGrind is!


----------



## Daren

Tewdric said:


> Wales, so not quite as far to go and fewer X-Ray machine operators to spook!


Lol - I just took a flight up to Glasgow.... It was no surprise to me when I got stopped by the man at the x-ray machine who made me turn out my cabin bag. He looked at me like I was a weirdo when I explained my AerGrind was a coffee grinder and not a gun silencer


----------



## hotmetal

@Daren If you look a few posts up in this thread (my reply to @Tewdric re bean storage for AP at 16:27) you'll also see my solution that you were interested in for holding the handle to the Aeropress. It's called Speedy Wrap, rubber with a steel insert like a tape measure, that 'snap wraps' round the barrel and has a magnet. Mine came from the Hotmetalette when she was last in the US but I've seen them on Ebay for about £7 for 2 from a lady over the pond.


----------



## Phil104

It's wonderful to read about everyone getting their aergrinds.......


----------



## christos_geo

Phil104 said:


> It's wonderful to read about everyone getting their aergrinds.......


Isn't it just! I got one singular response once upon a time after questioning the fact that I was in the first 200 backers and not received anything yet and they actually responded..saying hmm you should have received yours, will look into it this very evening. I thought WOW, MBK have improved. Ha... Needless to say a week later there has been no attempt of further communication even after 3 more emails to them..

Funny thing is, this follows from a tamper I ordered once upon a time from them and was needless to say never delivered and only refunded 3 months later, they said we will upgrade you so with the aergrind you'll get a free T-shirt........ The guys are hilarious


----------



## hotmetal

Sorry to hear you guys are still waiting. I thought maybe you ordered coloured ones. The t-shirt is pants unfortunately and no consolation. Hope you get your grinders soon. I had a similar experience with a tamper, got it in the end but what a kerfuffle. I'm pleased with the Aergrind but not sure I'd chance a third order with them after reading your post. Previously I thought they were so busy making grinders they hadn't time to communicate but that the Aergrind productionisation would mean no more leaving people hanging. If you're one of the first backers and still waiting that's really galling. Leopard, spots etc.


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> Sorry to hear you guys are still waiting. I thought maybe you ordered coloured ones. The t-shirt is pants unfortunately and no consolation. Hope you get your grinders soon. I had a similar experience with a tamper, got it in the end but what a kerfuffle. I'm pleased with the Aergrind but not sure I'd chance a third order with them after reading your post. Previously I thought they were so busy making grinders they hadn't time to communicate but that the Aergrind productionisation would mean no more leaving people hanging. If you're one of the first backers and still waiting that's really galling. Leopard, spots etc.


My A-Team backer number is in top 10 and I was meant to get a red one, but got a black - according to MBK, I will be receiving one more grinder. No idea why is that, but I can't complain with that.

My AerGrind has a burr rub up until around one and a half full revolutions. When I talked to Peter about it on a Feldgrind, the norm was around 3/4 turns.

I can't figure out how the outer burr is being attached. There is no nut on the side, so I imagine it's glued on?


----------



## Stanic

I had a burr rub too, till around one full turn but it disappeared after grinding a kilo of beans


----------



## PPapa

Stanic said:


> I had a burr rub too, till around one full turn but it disappeared after grinding a kilo of beans


Oh cool, I guess I know what needs to be done then


----------



## kennyboy993

Mine has arrived now - it's amazing. It's my first mbk product and I'm surprised by the high quality and speed of grinding for aeropress.

Coming from a rhinowares it's a huge step up!


----------



## kennyboy993

Anyone using the aerdisc much? Not tried it though haven't had much success with metal filters in the past


----------



## Tewdric

kennyboy993 said:


> Anyone using the aerdisc much? Not tried it though haven't had much success with metal filters in the past


Yes it works very nicely. I haven't blind tasted it against paper but given the convenience in the context of a hyper portable kit I don't feel the need to.


----------



## radrich

So i got a bit of mileage on one of the Aergrinds i ordered and im really happy with how fast it grinds. I think it's chewing through beans even faster than my Feldgrind. The hopper lid is proving to be quite an annoyance since i have quite a bit of boulders escaping the hopper and leaving quite a bit of mess in my workstation. I really hope they find a better alternative to the cheap plastic lid soon.

This time im gonna season the burrs grinding coffee and not uncooked rice, as suggested on the Feldgrind manual. The rice left the burrs with quite a bit of dings that grinding 15g of coffee yields about 3g fines (sifted using the 400 micron Kruve sieve)


----------



## Nopapercup

I just got back to the U.K. tonight and opened my Aergrind. I'm surprised they don't provide any instructions or a link to a video on their website on how to use it. I watched the video on Kickstarter and read the instructions on here but when I took the bottom half off (presumably this is where the ground coffee will be) the rubber band was broken and it's full of grease. I'm assuming I can replace the band with the spare supplied? Am I missing anything or doing something stupid?


----------



## Tewdric

One "feature" I am finding with the aerdisc is that very firm plunging causes coffee to spill out of the edge of the filter retaining basket. Plunging at a normal rate works fine. It suggests a fine bore for the disc holes and this does seem to be borne out by very clean tasting coffee.


----------



## steveholt

I'm three weeks in now, I think.

I was a late delivery a team backer.

The grinder is a huge step up from rhino grinder.

It's just an amazing bit of kit, especially at Kickstarter price. I regret not getting two now.

The aerdisk. So far I prefer paper filters.

If anyone has a space aergrind to sell at Kickstarter price, please let me know - it could be a great Xmas present.


----------



## Phil104

It continues to be wonderful to read about everyone getting their aergrinds.......In the meantime no communication at all from Peter since 2nd November. And I know that I should have known better but most if not all forum members (apart from me) now seem to have them.


----------



## Tewdric

When did you order again?


----------



## Stanic

Nopapercup said:


> I just got back to the U.K. tonight and opened my Aergrind. I'm surprised they don't provide any instructions or a link to a video on their website on how to use it. I watched the video on Kickstarter and read the instructions on here but when I took the bottom half off (presumably this is where the ground coffee will be) the rubber band was broken and it's full of grease. I'm assuming I can replace the band with the spare supplied? Am I missing anything or doing something stupid?


replace it..but that is surely strange to come like that


----------



## Syenitic

Phil104 said:


> It continues to be wonderful to read about everyone getting their aergrinds.......In the meantime no communication at all from Peter since 2nd November. And I know that I should have known better but most if not all forum members (apart from me) now seem to have them.


Agreed, I always believed satisfaction was almost inevitable. Would be nice if now, some of those in possession of their goods, would provide a more positive feedback, rather than let previous angry comments linger for all time in this digital world.


----------



## Syenitic

Stanic said:


> replace it..but that is surely strange to come like that


Yes, I would think that unusual. An O ring/band is a bought in product, where probably the manufacturers make 100's of 1000's per day. Inevitably some will have a missed flaw and break as seen above. I would email Peter; on past experience he will resolve the (o-ring) matter at no cost to you.


----------



## Nopapercup

Stanic said:


> replace it..but that is surely strange to come like that


I replaced it and had my first experience with the Aergrind and an aeropress today. It's great and I'm really enjoying it especially the Aergrind which is very well made and easy to use.

I'll email them about the rubber band but I'm sure it will be no issue sending a new one.


----------



## Stanic

seems like my settings have already migrated towards finer values, I played with a very light roast for espresso today and the setting of 1.7 which worked well before, has produced a gusher - I turned my back for a second and got 68 grams in the cup









the second try at 1.5 worked very nicely


----------



## PPapa




----------



## Phil104

Well without fanfare, notification....and fortunately I happened to be working at home... one black and one red arrived today (along with the mugs and T-s). All that was really needed but much earlier, was the message that appeared on the Kickstarter site today. (I know, I know, I know.)


----------



## Stanic

Good to hear that you've got yours!


----------



## Daren

Phil104 said:


> Well without fanfare, notification....and fortunately I happened to be working at home... one black and one red arrived today (along with the mugs and T-s). All that was really needed but much earlier, was the message that appeared on the Kickstarter site today. (I know, I know, I know.)


If it's anything like my experience you'll get the tracking email saying it's shipped next week.

Good to hear it's arrived Phil


----------



## Kyle T

So, i stumbled across this thread yesterday evening and stupidly didn't check the date of the thread in my haste to hit the kickstarter link so i could fund it for £45 only to find the kickstarter had ended months ago and this thread was also made months ago lol.

I instantly went to the made by knock website and of course all are sold out. However, i did find one at Machina (a black one). My GF offered to order it for me as my 30th bday is in a few weeks time. So we ordered it. Once ordered i went back to Machina and the site then said 'sold out' Im not sure if it hadn't updated before id ordered or if i had ordered the last one which automatically turned it to out of stock. I will wait and see


----------



## Dayks

Kyle T said:


> So, i stumbled across this thread yesterday evening and stupidly didn't check the date of the thread in my haste to hit the kickstarter link so i could fund it for £45 only to find the kickstarter had ended months ago and this thread was also made months ago lol.
> 
> I instantly went to the made by knock website and of course all are sold out. However, i did find one at Machina (a black one). My GF offered to order it for me as my 30th bday is in a few weeks time. So we ordered it. Once ordered i went back to Machina and the site then said 'sold out' Im not sure if it hadn't updated before id ordered or if i had ordered the last one which automatically turned it to out of stock. I will wait and see


At this rate, you'll get yours before my coloured kickstarter ones.


----------



## Kyle T

Well I did have a notification this morning to say it's been dispatched for delivery tomorrow with DPD.


----------



## Phil104

Daren said:


> If it's anything like my experience you'll get the tracking email saying it's shipped next week.
> 
> Good to hear it's arrived Phil.


I'm expecting an email tomorrow....


----------



## Kyle T




----------



## Kyle T

Anyone know what the metal disc filter shown in the pic is for?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Aeropress


----------



## the_partisan

I saw that Tim Wendelboe has them in stock now:

https://www.timwendelboe.no/accessories/aergrind

It will probably start appearing in other retailers as well.


----------



## Dayks

Mine arrived today, one blue, one red.

Gave it a go with the December #SSSSS in my CCD and really enjoyed it, I'm still a newbie to pour-over coffee so that is a result for me.


----------



## Phil104

Oh, and I'm still waiting for my email to tell me delivery is on its way...


----------



## Dylan

Dear Green and Machina also have them in stock.


----------



## Dylan

I'm undecided if I like the Aergrind, its so easy to change the grind setting that I think I'm doing it by accident as I grind, either that or its slipping.


----------



## Dayks

Phil104 said:


> Oh, and I'm still waiting for my email to tell me delivery is on its way...


Mine was in my junk, received it last Saturday, Aergrind came on Tuesday.


----------



## Dayks

Dylan said:


> I'm undecided if I like the Aergrind, its so easy to change the grind setting that I think I'm doing it by accident as I grind, either that or its slipping.


I noticed that once on mine, not happened again yet but I suspect it is something you have to keep an eye on.


----------



## Phil104

Dayks said:


> Mine was in my junk, received it last Saturday, Aergrind came on Tuesday.


Nope, I regularly check junk mail. I simply think it's somewhere on Peter's to do list - probably item number 5,963 on his list, and not getting near the top of it anytime soon.


----------



## Dayks

Phil104 said:


> Nope, I regularly check junk mail. I simply think it's somewhere on Peter's to do list - probably item number 5,963 on his list, and not getting near the top of it anytime soon.


Well my notification email came from parcelmonkey, given their reputation I wouldn't be surprised if they are the reason for the missing or delayed emails. I believe they are supposed to automatically send them when it is first booked.


----------



## Dylan

So mine is defo slipping (grind setting) during grinding.

Is there something to change or adjust to try and fix this?


----------



## Tewdric

Its fairly easy to unwittingly adjust as you refill it I've found. It would be worth a few more goes concentrating on that possibility. Likewise make sure the handle is turning freely relative to the lid. I don't think mine is slipping FWIW.


----------



## PPapa

There might be an O-ring missing? Try to take it apart and see if there's a slot for it with no O-ring.

I'd take a photo, but my red AerGrind (from A-team aka earliest Kickstarter pledge) hasn't arrived yet. Someone was joking about not getting AerGrinds this year? 

Peter is not responding, obviously.


----------



## Daren

PPapa said:


> Someone was joking about not getting AerGrinds this year?


That was me 

I am the forum doom monger

(I got mine though and it doesn't slip it's grind settings )


----------



## PPapa

Daren said:


> That was me
> 
> I am the forum doom monger
> 
> (I got mine though and it doesn't slip it's grind settings )


*F*ank you for your amazing jokes!

I'm not too fused - I already passed one AerGrind to @joey24dirt (well, it was an exchange) and got Feldgrind at work.

It takes less time to grind, but I can only assume that's because of its age (2 years of use daily).

Edit: @Daren I hope you don't think I'm mad at you.


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> *F*ank you for your amazing jokes!
> 
> I'm not too fused - I already passed one AerGrind to @joey24dirt (well, it was an exchange) and got Feldgrind at work.
> 
> It takes less time to grind, but I can only assume that's because of its age (2 years of use daily).
> 
> Edit: @Daren I hope you don't think I'm mad at you.


Flipping amazing bit of kit


----------



## Daren

PPapa said:


> *F*ank you for your amazing jokes!
> 
> I'm not too fused - I already passed one AerGrind to @joey24dirt (well, it was an exchange) and got Feldgrind at work.
> 
> It takes less time to grind, but I can only assume that's because of its age (2 years of use daily).
> 
> Edit: @Daren I hope you don't think I'm mad at you.


I didn't take it that way at all - I'm far to insensitive


----------



## Dylan

Tewdric said:


> Its fairly easy to unwittingly adjust as you refill it I've found. It would be worth a few more goes concentrating on that possibility. Likewise make sure the handle is turning freely relative to the lid. I don't think mine is slipping FWIW.


I noticed this was possible, but after checking it was at 9 just before beginning to grind I then ground up the beans with no contact with the lid and ended up on 10.

I'll have a look at taking it apart later :/


----------



## koi

I just sold my feld2 and got an Aergrind due to it's smaller size.

Ran 100g of beans through it and pretty impressed so far and not had any slipping.

In my opinion the pointer is easier to read on the Aergrind but would be better if the numbers were painted. Might need to borrow her nail polish...

Other criticism would be the material used for the cap and end of the handle feels a bit cheap, wish it used the same as the feld2.

If summary I would go for the feld2 unless you need the smaller size as there isn't much difference in price and finish is better.

Also still don't understand why they don't ship with any sort of instruction.


----------



## Dayks

The Feld2 price is increasing substantially after Christmas though, after that point I suspect the Aergrind will be the better deal.

Any I paid ~£90 for two Aergrinds so I'm happy.


----------



## koi

£90 for 2 is a bargain!

Done some colouring in today, much better


----------



## Dayks

koi said:


> £90 for 2 is a bargain!
> 
> Done some colouring in today, much better


That does look much better, what did you use?

Just noticed that only one of mine says knock on the crank arm.

I know the red one in my office has it but my blue one in front of me does not.


----------



## Daren

koi said:


> £90 for 2 is a bargain!
> 
> Done some colouring in today, much better


Ooo - I like it... How did you do it?


----------



## kennyboy993

koi said:


> £90 for 2 is a bargain!
> 
> Done some colouring in today, much better


Oh yes very nice - please tell us how?


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm thinking of making some skateboard handles for these. Just need to know if this one will come off ok? I've tried an Allen key but it just spins


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> I'm thinking of making some skateboard handles for these. Just need to know if this one will come off ok? I've tried an Allen key but it just spins


I thought I had some insider (as an author of the tutorial for Feldgrind) knowledge on this one.



> *For the knob head popping out, this is MBK's suggestion:*
> 
> "Looks like there was no glue used on the bearings for this one possibly because the cold in the workplace made things contract enough to suggest none was needed but also possibly just missed.
> 
> Anyhow - if you have any superglue, 2 very tiny dabs on each of the 2 bearings should sort it. Leave set for about 30 seconds and then gently spin the crank arm (holding the handle knob upside down)for another 30 seconds to ensure everything sets where it should."
> 
> I used a matchstick to put 2 tiny blobs of cyanoacrylate on the bearings, I've done it twice in 5 months now, but I travel almost constantly for work and its in and out of a tote bag 2-3 times a day, without being terribly babied. Takes about a minute in total which is fine for me.


Source: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?30212-Made-By-Knock-Feldgrind-Manual-Tips-amp-Tricks-Modifications&p=401679#post401679


----------



## Stanic

Dayks said:


> Just noticed that only one of mine says knock on the crank arm.
> 
> I know the red one in my office has it but my blue one in front of me does not.


The ones without the inscription are a laser-cut batch they had to get due to serious issues with supplier of the stamped-out ones


----------



## koi

For the numbers I used some of her nail polish, worryingly she didn't even ask what I needed it for...

Went round filling in the numbers, if I were to do it again I would go round a few times with thin coats. I went a bit heavy but cleaned up the edges by going over the top with nail polish remover after it had dried.

Tried red on the number 1 but it wasn't bright enough so went all the same colour in the end.


----------



## Dylan

Careful with nail polish remover on plastic. It is typically acetone which will melt ABS plastic (most things are made of abs) which causes discolouration of the surface.


----------



## kennyboy993

koi said:


> For the numbers I used some of her nail polish, worryingly she didn't even ask what I needed it for...
> 
> Went round filling in the numbers, if I were to do it again I would go round a few times with thin coats. I went a bit heavy but cleaned up the edges by going over the top with nail polish remover after it had dried.
> 
> Tried red on the number 1 but it wasn't bright enough so went all the same colour in the end.


Thanks.

What did you fill in using - the nail brush that comes with the polish?


----------



## koi

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What did you fill in using - the nail brush that comes with the polish?


Yes but would be better with a thin brush


----------



## hotmetal

I was toying with the idea of doing the same, had vaguely considered using white Chinagraph but I'm not sure that would last. Was a bit nervous of nail varnish due to the acetone content. Still can't decide what to use. Almost thinking white emulsion paint and wiping/ washing off the excess with a baby wipe (will be getting the ceiling paint out soon after a water leak on 23rd but that's another story).


----------



## zacho

Anyone dialed in their grind settings for the various pourover devices yet? e.g. Aeropress, Kalita Wave, V60, Chemex etc.


----------



## hotmetal

I've only used mine for Aeropress so far. Been using it at one full turn plus 6-9 clicks out depending on bean (1:9 or whatever the notation convention is, so the 9 is shown in the 'bottle opener' gap).


----------



## kennyboy993

I've been using about 1.6 for aeropress - works well for relatively short steep


----------



## joey24dirt

Flipping heck I'm on 2:10! I'll have to try it how you guys are doing it, then see if I can taste a difference.


----------



## Stanic

And I'm at 1.6 for espresso..seems like the settings are not really transferable


----------



## Dayks

I'm on 2.6 for V60


----------



## kennyboy993

Stanic said:


> And I'm at 1.6 for espresso..seems like the settings are not really transferable


Mine locks between settings 1 and 2 so I suppose 1.6 for me is 1.75.

I do have it set tight for aeropress at the moment though so I can have short steep as I use it for work


----------



## koi

I've been using 2.0 for Aeropress, guess I'll try a bit finer


----------



## hotmetal

I think Aeropress is quite forgiving, and of course there's long and short steeps to try. Just because I go 1.9 doesn't mean 2.1 is wrong. In fact I might give it a go, maybe it will result in a clearer cup? Update - just tried 15 mins steep at 2 full turnsout and it was a bit weak even at 14.5g in a full Aeropress so I'll be going back down to 1:9

Edit

I just found this on reddit - not sure of the original source but it might be useful as a rough guideline. Seems a bit coarse to me based on my AP setting being closer to their espresso. For me, espresso would be more like 1:5 (give or take). I am basing that on visually comparing the particle size from my Ceado dialled in for my current bean (Zee blend 50/50 Columbia las Galeras/Brazil Fazenda California). 1:0 choked my R58 (2 minutes for 18:38!)

Would be good if people on here could say what settings they use for various methods.

Espresso around 1:10;

Bialetti/ Stovetop and Aeropress are c 2:4;

Kalita Wave/ V60s around 2:10;

French press etc 3:0-4:0


----------



## Scott

Still trying to figure out my Aeropress range, but for me 1.6 produces a grind size too fine for my steep (2 minutes).

At 2.4 I had a nice cup, but think there's still room to improve - will be trying a 2.2 and 2.6 to see which way I need to be going!

As a note, my "zero" is about 12.5


----------



## Scott

For my bean + method 2.6 range seems to be the right area!


----------



## Gliclazide

I ordered an Aergrind (15th December), and he doesn't reply my messages, wherever I try. Does anybody who ordered before me have received his grinder? Just annoys me the lack of touch with his costumers, if you commit to "three week dispatch", so do it...


----------



## Tewdric

Gliclazide said:


> I ordered an Aergrind (15th December), and he doesn't reply my messages, wherever I try. Does anybody who ordered before me have received his grinder? Just annoys me the lack of touch with his costumers, if you commit to "three week dispatch", so do it...


MBK is essentially a bloke in a shed producing astonishingly good grinders in small quantities for not a lot of money. If he employed someone to answer nagging emails you'd pay more for your grinder and wouldn't get it any more quickly. Just be patient, they are well worth the wait.


----------



## PPapa

Anyone else still waiting for their KS AerGrinds? This is quite hilarious to see.










I hope Niche does better job!


----------



## slamm

PPapa said:


> Anyone else still waiting for their KS AerGrinds?


Patiently waiting for a red one here.. there are quite a few others too going by recent comments on KS.

I haven't been this patient for ages, getting quite a challenge now but I know Peter has been in hospital so just waiting for some kind of update from KS or Instagram.

There doesn't seem to be much logic to the way Aergrinds have been sent out either, with 'gentleman savers' receiving theirs when they were supposed to be happy to wait for their orders, and orders from the website being sent out before all the KS backers have theirs. A pretty basic thing to get right I would have thought.



PPapa said:


> I hope Niche does better job!


likewise, somehow I think they will.


----------



## slamm

....And at long last, it's here!

Doesn't have the KS band for some reason but not really fussed as wasn't sure about the infilled lettering anyway.. and no Knock imprint on the handle (which makes it a UK sourced laser cut one I think, nicely matching the feld).

Build seems solid as expected, nicely finished and can live with the slightly cheap looking plastic top. It zeroes at 12 or 1 depending how tight you turn it and burr rub goes after one turn so pleased with that. Handling the feld after the aergrind it feels surprisingly massive and unnecessary in comparison, it was quite strange. Looking good so far, very pleased


----------



## Stanic

slamm said:


> Handling the feld after the aergrind it feels surprisingly massive and unnecessary in comparison, it was quite strange.


It really is worlds apart

Glad to see you've got yours!


----------



## Nopapercup

I've broken my Aergrind, well the bottom disc has popped out. Anyone know the best way of sticking it back in?


----------



## Daren

Nopapercup said:


> I've broken my Aergrind, well the bottom disc has popped out. Anyone know the best way of sticking it back in?
> 
> View attachment 31489


I'd contact Peter at MBK... Despite his lack of speed sending out new orders, I found he was really quick to resolve a problem I had with my Hausgrind. Replacement part was received only a couple of days after contact was made.


----------



## Daren

How did it happen anyway?


----------



## Nopapercup

Daren said:


> How did it happen anyway?


It rolled off a shelf onto the worktop below. It's not a big drop but enough to make it pop out.

Whats the the best way to contact Peter? I emailed them when I received it as one of the rubber gaskets was broken but they never came back to me.


----------



## Neilbdavies

Hi the grinder mechanism on my field detached from the alloy body ( see help feldgrind thread), I used loctite 638. If it's metal to metal that would work.


----------



## Nopapercup

Neilbdavies said:


> Hi the grinder mechanism on my field detached from the alloy body ( see help feldgrind thread), I used loctite 638. If it's metal to metal that would work.


Thanks Neil, super glue would probably do it but I was just a bit concerned about the chemicals and the coffee?


----------



## ashcroc

Nopapercup said:


> Thanks Neil, super glue would probably do it but I was just a bit concerned about the chemicals and the coffee?


Silicon sealant (the bathroom stuff will be fine if you have it) will be food safe & should work. It'll only need a little bit applied with a cocktail stick. Looks like it's suppised to be a compression fit.


----------



## Nopapercup

ashcroc said:


> Silicon sealant (the bathroom stuff will be fine if you have it) will be food safe & should work. It'll only need a little bit applied with a cocktail stick. Looks like it's suppised to be a compression fit.


I have nothing where I am so I've got to buy something


----------



## Daren

Nopapercup said:


> Whats the the best way to contact Peter?


That's a very good question. I'll PM you the email address I used as I'm not sure if it's a public address.


----------



## leogodoy

Finally picked mine from my friend in Spain. First impressions are good overall, but I wasn't expecting so much retention. Grinded coffee seems to "stick" to the bottom container, maybe I am doing something wrong here (or the coffee I tested with it had accumulated too much moisture, it wasn't stored in the best possible conditions).

Quick question: mine came with a couple of spare o-rings. What are they for?

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## The Systemic Kid

leogodoy said:


> Finally picked mine from my friend in Spain. First impressions are good overall, but I wasn't expecting so much retention. Grinded coffee seems to "stick" to the bottom container, maybe I am doing something wrong here (or the coffee I tested with it had accumulated too much moisture, it wasn't stored in the best possible conditions).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Leo


Issue is static - not really a problem. You could try misting the beans very lightly via a water vaporiser prior to grinding. I found the static on my Feldgrind useful as the chaff tends to collect near the top on the inside of the tumbler making it easy to run a finger round to remove it.



leogodoy said:


> Quick question: mine came with a couple of spare o-rings. What are they for?


Small O ring goes on the central shaft - visible if you take your Aegrind apart.

Bigger O ring goes on the grinder's body where it connects with the tumbler so it's less likely to come off when grinding - coffee that is


----------



## Nopapercup

@Daren I've had no response from Peter, so I've just sent an Instagram and FB message. Hopefully they'll come back to me otherwise I'll just have to glue it.


----------



## Nopapercup

Having read too many reviews I shouldn't be surprised that Made by Knock now twice haven't come back to me when I've raised two different issues with my Aergrind. So does anyone on here have a suggestion for a glue I can use to glue the disk back to the bottom of my Aergirnd? It's a tight fit so I think I need something more super glue consistency but that's food safe. Thanks


----------



## MWJB

Nopapercup said:


> Having read too many reviews I shouldn't be surprised that Made by Knock now twice haven't come back to me when I've raised two different issues with my Aergrind. So does anyone on here have a suggestion for a glue I can use to glue the disk back to the bottom of my Aergirnd? It's a tight fit so I think I need something more super glue consistency but that's food safe. Thanks


Return it by post, MBK should fix/replace it.


----------



## Nopapercup

MWJB said:


> Return it by post, MBK should fix/replace it.


That's an option it just leaves me without any way of making coffee in London.


----------



## MWJB

Nopapercup said:


> That's an option it just leaves me without any way of making coffee in London.


Hario mini/Rhino as a stopgap?

e-mails are easily ignored, a physical delivery (Special delivery?) isn't. If repair replacement is sorted in reasonable time, push for refund.

Not ideal, but it depends whether you are happy to do their job for them & let them off the hook for not complying with a basic level of service.


----------



## PPapa

If it was a Kickstarter pledge, they don't have to provide warranty or service, I think.

Given I haven't got my red AerGrind yet (expected August), maybe sending it to Peter is not an option...


----------



## Nopapercup

Looking back at my order it looks like I bought it directly from them, I think I missed the Kickstarter campaign. I had an early order price so it was slightly cheaper than they are selling them for now. However should I send it back to them without any contact with them?


----------



## Fyoosh

Nopapercup said:


> Looking back at my order it looks like I bought it directly from them, I think I missed the Kickstarter campaign. I had an early order price so it was slightly cheaper than they are selling them for now. However should I send it back to them without any contact with them?


I'd think it a bit risky to send it back without having any contact from him first.

There was someone on here a while back who posted a faulty Feldgrind, it ended up at the post office, was never collected by Peter/MBK and in the end it was returned to them.

The product is mostly excellent but we've all read enough comments to know that the customer service isn't. I'd personally persist/wait for a response or less than ideal fix it myself.


----------



## Fyoosh

Nopapercup said:


> Looking back at my order it looks like I bought it directly from them, I think I missed the Kickstarter campaign. I had an early order price so it was slightly cheaper than they are selling them for now. However should I send it back to them without any contact with them?


Also, a quick Google and it looks like Gorilla Glue is food safe.


----------



## Gliclazide

It looks that lots of shops have received the grinder in great number (thebarn.de, gardelli roaster...), so it looks that he's attending more important people that the ones buying at his webpage. So I recommend not to buy directly from him, avoid dealing with this guy and his manners, and get his products somewhere else.


----------



## Nopapercup

Fyoosh said:


> Also, a quick Google and it looks like Gorilla Glue is food safe.


Thats great thanks for that. I'm just going to fix it myself.


----------



## Nopapercup

Gliclazide said:


> It looks that lots of shops have received the grinder in great number (thebarn.de, gardelli roaster...), so it looks that he's attending more important people that the ones buying at his webpage. So I recommend not to buy directly from him, avoid dealing with this guy and his manners, and get his products somewhere else.


I looked on Facebook and out of the 18 reviews made by knock or Peter has 9 of them are 1 star so clearly this guy couldn't care less about his clients or his reputation. I certainly won't buy any of their products again.


----------



## bk85

I got mine yesterday, and I love it. But im wondering what's that smaller rubber band for? (left from the aerdisc on the photo)



PPapa said:


> Forgot how small the AerGrind is!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If you take your Aergrind apart, you will see there is a 'o' ring on the shaft above the burr. One in your pic is a spare. The larger ring is a spare for the main body where it fits into the bottom tumbler.


----------



## Gliclazida

bk85 said:


> I got mine yesterday, and I love it. But im wondering what's that smaller rubber band for? (left from the aerdisc on the photo)


Hi, when did you order the Aergrind??

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bk85

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you take your Aergrind apart, you will see there is a 'o' ring on the shaft above the burr. One in your pic is a spare. The larger ring is a spare for the main body where it fits into the bottom tumbler.


Thank you!



Gliclazida said:


> Hi, when did you order the Aergrind??
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


I ordered it last wednesday in a Dutch online store (I'm from the Netherlands). It seems like I received one of the Kickstarter editions, probably still in stock at the shop.


----------



## hotmetal

Yes I think I remember seeing some bigger pledges on KS for a bulk supply for resellers. You probably got one of those. I'm really impressed with mine - I just need to find a way to stop the plastic adjuster/cap from falling off so easily when it's in my Aeropress tote bag. I put it top-first inside the Aeropress - the first time I did that I thought I'd lost the cap, and found it in the AP plunger!


----------



## Gliclazida

I've sent this guy a message in IG because my patience is about to expire. So, he's giving people a five days despatch deadline. Five days, alright. So, I've been here since two months and an "order now, despatch in 3 weeks" appealing message before giving the money. What's going on?

And if I receive my grinder, what should I expect if something's wrong? Just email to his spam folder? I know, it's just a hundred euros, but I havent been treated like this in any other online shopping, at least they give me a tracking number so I can know where my parcel is!!

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tewdric

Gliclazida said:


> I've sent this guy a message in IG because my patience is about to expire. So, he's giving people a five days despatch deadline. Five days, alright. So, I've been here since two months and an "order now, despatch in 3 weeks" appealing message before giving the money. What's going on?
> 
> And if I receive my grinder, what should I expect if something's wrong? Just email to his spam folder? I know, it's just a hundred euros, but I havent been treated like this in any other online shopping, at least they give me a tracking number so I can know where my parcel is!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


MBK is essentially one bloke working in a shed. Not quite but not far off.. Peter is a very good guy for bringing us remarkably good grinders at very keen prices. If you want Amazon no questions asked returns and next daily delivery then go and buy a grinder from Amazon. If you want a remarkably good grinder at a very keen price then be patient!


----------



## Stanic

It's the peculiarity when shopping with them..


----------



## joey24dirt

Tewdric said:


> MBK is essentially one bloke working in a shed. Not quite but not far off.. Peter is a very good guy for bringing us remarkably good grinders at very keen prices. If you want Amazon no questions asked returns and next daily delivery then go and buy a grinder from Amazon. If you want a remarkably good grinder at a very keen price then be patient!


I'm one bloke in a shed so I totally understand. It's all about the quality and not quantity  .... and these are really good quality.


----------



## leogodoy

While I understand the call for "patience", there are a few of us who were left completely in the dark here. Please have some empathy. I would be pretty pissed if I was in Gliclazida's shoes.


----------



## Gliclazida

Tewdric said:


> MBK is essentially one bloke working in a shed. Not quite but not far off.. Peter is a very good guy for bringing us remarkably good grinders at very keen prices. If you want Amazon no questions asked returns and next daily delivery then go and buy a grinder from Amazon. If you want a remarkably good grinder at a very keen price then be patient!


I haven't made any judgement about the quality of his products' -as I haven't the chance of having received my Aergrind after purchasing it 2 months ago at MBK's site-. The point that I underline of MBK is the lack of interest in dealing with his selling conditions as well as showing off a bit of empathy with his clients.

This situation drives me into a relluctant position to the guarantee that he can offer when selling these products.

It is a matter of rights as an UE's consumer.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nopapercup

I certainly haven't been impressed by MBK or the quality of the grinder. No one is saying they need to be Amazon but if you're selling your products you should provide some level of customer service not completely pretend they don't exist after you've taken their money.


----------



## Neilbdavies

I can imagine it's frustrating waiting for a grinder, I placed an order for rubber sleeves a couple of months back and have heard nothing. My comments are meant to tease you but you'll forget the wait once you receive one.

Quality product and I hope he continues to bring them to the market for a long time to come. If i have to replace my feldgrind I'd happily buy again and accept the wait.


----------



## Gliclazida

I've talked with my bank and they have submitted a request for the money to his bank, and give me back what I paid until the claim is completed.

Just seeing shops getting their stocks filled and he getting new orders despite he has not completed those who ordered months ago, he's simply laughing at us.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## leogodoy

It's a pity it had to end like this







but if he's ignoring every form of communication, I don't see any other way of getting his attention.


----------



## the_partisan

Fyoosh said:


> I'd think it a bit risky to send it back without having any contact from him first.
> 
> There was someone on here a while back who posted a faulty Feldgrind, it ended up at the post office, was never collected by Peter/MBK and in the end it was returned to them.
> 
> The product is mostly excellent but we've all read enough comments to know that the customer service isn't. I'd personally persist/wait for a response or less than ideal fix it myself.


I'm not sure if anyone's sent something to him and he's repaired and sent it back? The person you mentioned might have been me, he asked me to send my broken Feldgrind, I sent, but it was never collected and eventually returned to me.


----------



## PPapa

Apparently I was backer #8 and I still haven't got my red AerGrind .


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Apparently I was backer #8 and I still haven't got my red AerGrind .


Might it be worth threatening him with small claims court?


----------



## Stanic

PPapa said:


> Apparently I was backer #8 and I still haven't got my red AerGrind .


that sucks big time


----------



## christos_geo

PPapa said:


> Apparently I was backer #8 and I still haven't got my red AerGrind .


Was in the save boat, tried contacting via Instagram, Kickstarter, email and post! Finally something worked. Might have been the slightly angry post that did it.


----------



## Nopapercup

christos_geo said:


> Was in the save boat, tried contacting via Instagram, Kickstarter, email and post! Finally something worked. Might have been the slightly angry post that did it.


I tried contacting them when the Aergrind turned up with a broken gasket and then again when the bottom disk fell out. They never bothered replying to me, fortunately I managed to fix it myself but I certainly wouldn't recommend anyone buys an Aergrind. It's clearly not very well made and MBK couldn't care less about their customers.


----------



## PPapa

Stanic said:


> that sucks big time


Oh well. He promised to deliver two as the red AerGrind was (is) delayed.










That's November-ish when I received the black one. I guess he changed his mind, but at the same time I believe in the red one still turning up.


----------



## Pearfish

Poor qulity product avoid at all costs. Mine broke after 1 week of use unlike Feldgrind which uses a screw to secure the lower burr the Aergrind is press fitted. Mine came lose and now spins after just 1 weeks use. The handle is poorer quality than the Feldgrind and the top cover is cheap plastic. Buyer beware. I emailed MBK nothing back after 3 weeks of waiting.


----------



## Dylan

Pearfish said:


> Poor qulity product avoid at all costs. Mine broke after 1 week of use unlike Feldgrind which uses a screw to secure the lower burr the Aergrind is press fitted. Mine came lose and now spins after just 1 weeks use. The handle is poorer quality than the Feldgrind and the top cover is cheap plastic. Buyer beware. I emailed MBK nothing back after 3 weeks of waiting.


The lack of communication is a well known MBK trait, and an obvious heavy negative of buying their products.

Not sure the rest of the post is accurate.

The Aergrind should have a screw securing the bottom burr. It is not push fit. This was likely missed off during assembly, I have sold mine on but someone may well be able to advise you what screw to buy (yes MBK should have replied and sent you one for free, but the screw will be pennies and a quick fix)

The top of the Feldgrind is also plastic, but I know what you mean, the lid does feel a bit unfitted.

It looks like there are some that have suffered from poor production line quality. Which wouldn't be so much of an issue if MBK would just reply to their customers problems.

The thing is, there is nothing else on the market at this price point of this quality, even with its flaws and poor quality control it's still better than anything else for the money.


----------



## Bainbridge

My aergrind has been mostly great since I got it, however it has recently developed a fault. Sometimes when grinding, the lid gets stuck and activates the 'grind size' mechanism, quickly opening up the burrs.

Gridnibg without the lid on stops it from happening but interludes some 'popcorning' grinds towards the end of the the grinding process.

Any ideas on how to solve this?


----------



## Dylan

Bainbridge said:


> My aergrind has been mostly great since I got it, however it has recently developed a fault. Sometimes when grinding, the lid gets stuck and activates the 'grind size' mechanism, quickly opening up the burrs.
> 
> Gridnibg without the lid on stops it from happening but interludes some 'popcorning' grinds towards the end of the the grinding process.
> 
> Any ideas on how to solve this?


Maybe give the lid a little rub down with some sand paper?

It might also be worth confirming you are not missing an o-ring, although if it wasn't slipping before this seems unlikely: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42266-Aergrind-slipping-grind-setting-a-missing-o-ring


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm due to grind up some beans(250g) for a mate who doesn't have a grinder. Rather than moving my mazzer I was just going to use my aergrind.

What setting are you guys using for a V60? For aeropress I'm at 2:5 or there about. Use something similar perhaps?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> I'm due to grind up some beans(250g) for a mate who doesn't have a grinder. Rather than moving my mazzer I was just going to use my aergrind.
> 
> What setting are you guys using for a V60? For aeropress I'm at 2:5 or there about. Use something similar perhaps?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'd say something coarser, like 3 -3.5


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> I'd say something coarser, like 3 -3.5


Thanks you. I'll give it a go. Shouldn't take too long haha


----------



## WJB

What's grinding like with this? Easy? Fast?is it a chore to do 2 times a day? I'm new to this world and have been leaning towards an infinity or encore but pretty open to this little grinder.


----------



## Stanic

WJB said:


> What's grinding like with this? Easy? Fast?is it a chore to do 2 times a day? I'm new to this world and have been leaning towards an infinity or encore but pretty open to this little grinder.


to me, it is very easy, the smaller diameter is rather ergonomic, can be gripped firmly, I easily do couple of espressos with it consecutively

the setting uses a fine pitch thread which is especially useful for espresso..

the grind quality is excellent - I really rate it


----------



## WJB

Is there much resistance when grinding? I'm just getting into pour over coffee, I'm used to my coffee machine grinding the beans, unfortunately it's a blade grinder


----------



## WJB

Also, what's easier to use between the Fledgeind/AerGrind or Lido E? Does the encore or infinity do as good job as these two manual?


----------



## Stanic

my experience with handhelds is Feldgrind and Aergrind, both share the same internals but Aergrind is easier to grip

I have no experience with Lido or the others...Lido should provide a quality grind based on its reputation

as for the resistance, grinding at settings for pourovers is rather easy


----------



## WJB

Thank you!

If the Feldgrind 2 was instock, I'd probably already bought it due to the one piece handle design and capacity, the only real two concerns I have with the Aergrind... and what's it like to use but I think I could end up enjoying the manual grinding process.


----------



## Stanic

as long as you don't suffer from some physical limitation or injury, it really is easy

the Feld2 should be fine as well


----------



## WJB

I was just reading an article that says the Feldgrind and Lido will grind 20 grams of coffee beans for a pour over in 10-15 seconds, is that true? That seems very very fast.


----------



## khampal

WJB said:


> I was just reading an article that says the Feldgrind and Lido will grind 20 grams of coffee beans for a pour over in 10-15 seconds, is that true? That seems very very fast.


Takes me far longer than that on my feld2, though maybe I just need to step things up at the gym


----------



## Stanic

WJB said:


> I was just reading an article that says the Feldgrind and Lido will grind 20 grams of coffee beans for a pour over in 10-15 seconds, is that true? That seems very very fast.


sounds a bit too fast to me







which article?


----------



## PPapa

It might have been me (not in article) bragging about the grind speeds. I was doing it daily (for espresso as well, so rather fine) and I used to rock climb... also, I'm still in twenties!

But agreed, it's not too bad although the novelty of "manual input" wears down rather quickly.


----------



## WJB

http://making-nice-coffee.com/best-hand-coffee-grinder/

Does the adjustment disk adjust to different settings when grinding coffee? Or is it stable and that's not an issue, pretty sure I'm going to buy the Aergrind, hard not to for this price.


----------



## PPapa

No, it won't adjust unless there's an o-ring missing (happens every now and then) when it was assembled. Indeed, I use my Feld daily at work for AeroPress on a constant grind setting and it doesn't slip even after few weeks of use.

Note that Peter has been quite for quite a while now and still has some AerGrind Kickstarter backers to fulfil, so you might be on a longer (than usual!) wait. A promise to send a red AerGrind has been promised in November (although initial estimate was August) and I haven't got it yet - it's a shame as the manual for the Feldgrind is the one I wrote and been a supporter of MBK in general. I would like to have a few videos on AerGrind or even a write up, but it's hard to do without one.

I'm not the biggest fan of Lido either, wish I could say something about Helor or Kinu grinders.


----------



## Teejay

I'm only using the Aergrind at the mo until the Niche turns up. I can do two espressos pretty quickly I can only compare this with the Hario hand grinder. The Hario never gets used since I bought the Aergrind in Edinburgh.

Great bit of kit, moving to my camper when Niche comes. Hario will be sold or give to charity shop.


----------



## WJB

That's interesting about wait time, the black says instock? Shouldn't that ship right away?

you find grind time is about 1/second per gram of coffee, for a pour over grind?

I just want to say a huge thanks to you gents for the feed back!


----------



## Stanic

With Feldgrind I ground 14 grams in 36 seconds at espresso setting, the Aergrind is very slightly faster


----------



## Stanic

WJB said:


> http://making-nice-coffee.com/best-hand-coffee-grinder/
> 
> Does the adjustment disk adjust to different settings when grinding coffee? Or is it stable and that's not an issue, pretty sure I'm going to buy the Aergrind, hard not to for this price.


has to be some typo or mistake, as it states:

"Grind Time (20g) 40-50s"

(sounds about right)

and then:

"Time to grind 20g:

Pour Over - 10s (setting: 2.8)

French Press - 15s (setting: 3.8)"


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

WJB said:


> That's interesting about wait time, the black says instock? Shouldn't that ship right away?
> 
> you find grind time is about 1/second per gram of coffee, for a pour over grind?
> 
> I just want to say a huge thanks to you gents for the feed back!


Just ground some 18g for V60. Took about 30 seconds. It's a great grinder I have to say.

If you can, order from Machina Espresso. Ordering directly from MBK will drive you up the wall as they don't seem to have a concept of time or deadlines. For you to have an idea, I ordered mine over Christmas. The advertisement was that they would ship by the end of January. I waited until mid March. I then had to send them a "polite" email quoting "Consumers' Act 2015" and I received the grinder a week later. That was for the Feld2 btw, which is the same as the AerGrind, just bigger.


----------



## PPapa

AerGrind bottom burr is press-fit while Feldgrind has a side nut to tighten the burr in place. Which also means that you can service Feldgrind yourself a lot easier and realign the burrs if you want (which I wouldn't recommend if they work fine).


----------



## Stanic

WJB said:


> That's interesting about wait time, the black says instock? Shouldn't that ship right away?





MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ordering directly from MBK will drive you up the wall as they don't seem to have a concept of time or deadlines. For you to have an idea, I ordered mine over Christmas. The advertisement was that they would ship by the end of January. I waited until mid March. I then had to send them a "polite" email quoting "Consumers' Act 2015" and I received the grinder a week later. That was for the Feld2 btw, which is the same as the AerGrind, just bigger.


it really is hit or miss with ordering directly from madebyknock, I've ordered from them twice without issues (minus the fact that the Feldgrind sat at Heathrow sorting facility for 2 weeks) and my black Aergrind was even delivered before they fulfilled the Kickstarter campaign orders (both sent to Poland)...go figure


----------



## WJB

Well today I bought my first grinder and a V60, convenience won and I bought a Encore. The lack of support with Knock that has been reported kinda scared me off for my first purchase but I know I'll be adding an Aergrind later on. I grinded up some beans and I'm happy with it, seems very consistent with the grind. My second go at the V60 was very good, first attempt was a very sour coffee, I seem to be getting the hang of it as I dial in the grind for the V60.

thanks for all the feed back, you guys are great!


----------



## Oblivion

I ordered my Feld2 from MBK on 5th May and have received it today. Can't ask for better service. Build quality is superb and now knowing how well built these are, I now understand why people are willing to wait lengthy times for these grinders.


----------



## Jony

Ordered mine Sunday it came today.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

That's brilliant news! Enjoy the grinder, they are really well made!


----------



## Teejay

The bottom has just fallen out of my Aergrind. Called Machina and they said it's not the first they have seen. If it's going to take too long to repair does any one have a suggested solution?


----------



## ScottAllyn

I received my new Aergrind this morning from Prima Coffee. Here's my one word review:

FAIL

When loaded up with beans, the outer bur spins freely with the inner burr inside the housing; it can't even grind a single bean. Prima said that this is a known problem and their only suggestion is to send it back for a refund or a replacement. They're out of stock again, so refund it is. Plus, once bitten twice shy, and all that; I'm not really inclined to try another one with the same inherent design flaw. The outer burr has a flat on it... dunno why they wouldn't machine a matching flat inside the housing to lock it in place. Even Hario has their outer burrs keyed to prevent this type of problem.


----------



## Stanic

Well that's unfortunate









Sounds like as if they've put a Feldgrind burr in there


----------



## Benjijames28

I thought all the grinders used the same burrs?

I'm still reasonably happy with my red version 1.


----------



## Dylan

There are definitely some quality control issues with the Aergrind. Mine was missing an o-ring which caused the setting to slip - it was something I managed to figure out and fix but there are other issues people have brought up much like yours. It's a shame as the ones that are goods are great for their price - although if you dont need the travel size I would recommend the larger Feldgrind as it seems to be to have a better build quality (the original at least)


----------



## Jony

Feld is very good, apart from when I did Lefty Lucy-Righty Tighty when I first got it. So I just tightened up the 3mm hex at the bottom all is well. I only use mine for pour over. And quite easy to travel with.


----------



## ScottAllyn

Benjijames28 said:


> I thought all the grinders used the same burrs?


Yep! All of the Knock grinders use the same burr set. That doesn't necessarily mean that they all have the same grind consistency, tho. I noticed a little bit of wobble in the Aergrind that I don't really see in my larger high-end hand grinders; if I apply lateral force onto the shaft where the handle connects, I can see the inner burr move a little in the opposite direction. This likely translates to the inner burr constantly wobbling just a bit during grinding since it's near impossible to avoid imparting lateral forces to the shaft as you grind. Noticeable in the cup? Probably not. It is something that people who own both the Feldgrind and the Aergrind have commented on, tho (the Feldgrind doesn't seem to have the same wobble).


----------



## Stanic

Benjijames28 said:


> I thought all the grinders used the same burrs?


But with presumably different methods of fitting. There is certainly difference between older Feldgrind and Aergrind


----------



## ScottAllyn

'Back in town this afternoon and had some time to look at the slipping Aergrind a bit more. I found that chilling it in the fridge for an hour was enough to lock the outer burr in place due to the fact that the aluminum housing contracts more than the steel burr from the cold. This is not something that I'm prepared to do every time that I want to use the Aergrind, especially since I bought it as a travel grinder and may not even have the ability to chill it on travel, so I'll definitely be returning it to Primo. However, it did allow me to do some test grinds.

After a few "chilling and grinding" sessions







, I managed to get the grinder dialed in for 10% of the grind going thru my 400μm sieve and have added the data to my spreadsheet here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18vLQtokZm9fq-4WmbLi2Msa8kScBubmlrTAgIKPaQf8/edit?usp=sharing

I really thought there'd be less separation between the Aergrind and the Feldgrind in grind performance since they use the same burr set. Initially, I thought that the outer burr might still be slipping a bit and somehow messing with the grind, but I repeated it with tiny strips of tape to mark the location of the outer burr and it did remain fixed in place for the grind, which was only ~10g of beans. The difference must be in the inner mechanics and that tiny bit of wobble that I previously noted.

Here's a family portrait of the manual grinders that I currently have at home:









My Comandante C40 is at the office...


----------



## Stanic

nice collection, I thought that the Kinu is bigger


----------



## ScottAllyn

Stanic said:


> nice collection, I thought that the Kinu is bigger


The Lido makes everything look small!


----------



## Lb1

ScottAllyn said:


> I received my new Aergrind this morning from Prima Coffee. Here's my one word review:
> 
> FAIL
> 
> When loaded up with beans, the outer bur spins freely with the inner burr inside the housing; it can't even grind a single bean. Prima said that this is a known problem and their only suggestion is to send it back for a refund or a replacement. They're out of stock again, so refund it is. Plus, once bitten twice shy, and all that; I'm not really inclined to try another one with the same inherent design flaw. The outer burr has a flat on it... dunno why they wouldn't machine a matching flat inside the housing to lock it in place. Even Hario has their outer burrs keyed to prevent this type of problem.


I had marginally better success with mine which I ordered from the barn. I managed to get one use out of mine after which it had the exact same issue as yours. Not sure whether it's worth pointing out that the one I received was one without "knock" printed on the handle which from what I've read indicates it was later on in the production run so perhaps the QC was relaxed for these ones? It does seem odd to not include a screw on the side as there is a recess to accommodate one which would resolve this issue. I'm giving the Aergrind one more chance (purchased a replacement one whilst I wait 5 days per response from the barn to return it!) due to the price compared to the competition. Hoping it's not a case of more fool me...


----------



## Teejay

Nopapercup said:


> I tried contacting them when the Aergrind turned up with a broken gasket and then again when the bottom disk fell out. They never bothered replying to me, fortunately I managed to fix it myself but I certainly wouldn't recommend anyone buys an Aergrind. It's clearly not very well made and MBK couldn't care less about their customers.


 @Nopapercup

I notice you say the bottom of the Aergrind was fixed. Mine has also dropped out, I'm wondering what you used?


----------



## ScottAllyn

Lb1 said:


> I had marginally better success with mine which I ordered from the barn. I managed to get one use out of mine after which it had the exact same issue as yours. Not sure whether it's worth pointing out that the one I received was one without "knock" printed on the handle which from what I've read indicates it was later on in the production run so perhaps the QC was relaxed for these ones?


To me, it seems more like a manufacturing issue than a QC issue. I would never rely on a press fit alone for a mechanism like this. With dissimilar metals and temperature differences around the world, the chance of slippage is just too high in scenarios where the two interfacing parts are at the extremes of their allowable tolerances. A set screw locked onto that flat in the burr is an "OK" solution, but would require the housing itself to be a bit more beefy in order to accommodate the threads for the screw. A matching flat inside the housing would be a better solution. The cost increase in manufacturing would be negligible. It would likely require a fixture for assembly to ensure that the flats are lined up before the burr is pressed into the housing, but the cost of that would surely be less than what they lose from these failed units.


----------



## Daren

Can't say I've had any quality or design issues with mine, but it was one of the first Kickstarter batches.Perhaps the pressure to keep up with demand is effecting quality?.


----------



## Lb1

Could well be the case and I agree with the above regarding the manufacturing process to eliminate the problem occurring in the first place. Seems odd that it's affecting seemingly newer production ones. As an aside I also found it very difficult to adjust the setting on the one I received. The dial couldn't be turned by hand so I had to resort to trying to hold it whilst moving the handle. The best I could manage doing this was about a quarter of a turn a time due to the stiffness. Not sure whether that's normal or not though?

In any case I'm hoping for positives results with the next one.


----------



## Daren

@Lb1 - that is not normal. The adjustment dial is easy to turn on mine (in fact others have complained the dial moves when grinding sometimes)


----------



## ScottAllyn

Lb1 said:


> As an aside I also found it very difficult to adjust the setting on the one I received. The dial couldn't be turned by hand so I had to resort to trying to hold it whilst moving the handle. The best I could manage doing this was about a quarter of a turn a time due to the stiffness. Not sure whether that's normal or not though?


Mine was very difficult to turn as well. I also ended up holding the dial in place while turning the crank. Someone on reddit posted the same observation, believing that their grinder was defective. I did see a video where it was mentioned that the Aergrind dial has more resistance than the Feldgrind due to the design, so I just assumed that resistance was normal, but I was surprised by it.


----------



## Stanic

Mine has some resistance and I also use the handle when adjusting but I'm happy with it being a little stiff


----------



## Oblivion

I have one of the Kickstarter versions. No problems. The dial is also stiff and I adjust by holding the dial and turning the handle. The dial needs to be stiff enough so you don't accidentally change settings whilst grinding. This is most likely to happen if you snag the dial on your hand during vigorous grinding.


----------



## Daren

Perhaps I should give more definition to "easy to turn"... There is resistance and it's a two handed job, but I don't need to be Geoff Capes to do it. It won't move accidentally



Daren said:



> @Lb1 - that is not normal. The adjustment dial is easy to turn on mine (in fact others have complained the dial moves when grinding sometimes)


----------



## Nopapercup

Teejay said:


> @Nopapercup
> 
> I notice you say the bottom of the Aergrind was fixed. Mine has also dropped out, I'm wondering what you used?


 @Teejay I just used super glue around the outside of the disk.


----------



## DNA

I am thinking of getting the Aergrind but reading some of people's experiences with it have really put me off.... It seems like a big risk getting one...

It is exactly what I am looking for, the Lido ET is too big for travel and the Feld2 is not suitable.

Most people that have problems with it get them as soon as they get it, what are the chances of some of these faults happening down the line?


----------



## Oblivion

DNA said:


> I am thinking of getting the Aergrind but reading some of people's experiences with it have really put me off.... It seems like a big risk getting one...
> 
> It is exactly what I am looking for, the Lido ET is too big for travel and the Feld2 is not suitable.
> 
> Most people that have problems with it get them as soon as they get it, what are the chances of some of these faults happening down the line?


I'm not sure that I would describe it as a big risk. You can pay by PayPal for starters, so there is protection there if you don't receive your grinder. British consumer law protects your rights as a buyer, so warranty or no warranty you have some comeback. I based my purchase on these things and so far so good.


----------



## DNA

I guess what I am worried about is if it works fine for the first year but develops the faults people are getting after a year or two or does the fault usually show up when people recieve it?


----------



## Lb1

I think you'd only get a 12 month warranty with it anyway so if it developed an issue after that then I don't think you'd get much help regardless. I think it'd be possible to fix the other burr with some loctite or similar if needed and it was out of warranty. Just not something you expect to encounter straight off the bat.

For what it's worth, the replacement Aergrind I bought is now twice as good as my last one. It's managed two grinds so far...


----------



## Oblivion

Back in stock on the knock website.


----------



## Dylan

FWIW I think the problems with these are in quality control when they are being put together. If you 'get a good one' - and i think the vast majority do - i can't see there then being a fault in a year or so, it's not electronics which have limited life span, and any faults that do arise (like a slipping outer burr) would be possible to fix with a bit of ingenuity/glue.

No one has had one a year yet so this is just a guess, but they are simple things, not a great deal to go wrong and not much to figure out how to fix if they do.


----------



## DNA

Dylan said:


> FWIW I think the problems with these are in quality control when they are being put together. If you 'get a good one' - and i think the vast majority do - i can't see there then being a fault in a year or so, it's not electronics which have limited life span, and any faults that do arise (like a slipping outer burr) would be possible to fix with a bit of ingenuity/glue.
> 
> No one has had one a year yet so this is just a guess, but they are simple things, not a great deal to go wrong and not much to figure out how to fix if they do.


Thanks that is what I wanted to know.

Im going to order one today.

Would you guys order from Knock or Machina?

I have read that shipping times from Knock can be very long but that may be for US customers, how is Machina?


----------



## Jony

Machina is £40 more. And MBK site is £152 Sorry the Feld 2 is that not sure about the Aergrind


----------



## DNA

wow I did not notice that, I wonder why the feld is so much more from Machina, the Aergrind are £90 at both stores, although Machine said that "Limited stock (as of 23/04/18). New stock will be a higher price, so grab these while you can."


----------



## Jony

Yep I don't know what you should


----------



## DNA

Ordered from Machina, looking forward to it!

Cant wait to compare it to my Porlex


----------



## Lb1

Happy to say that my latest Aergrind seems to be a good one. Not run a great amount through it but they have been a light roasted bean (a Burundi from Rave) so if the outer burr was to slip this would be the type of bean to help it along. I'm actually very impressed by it.

I have noticed a couple of differences between the two I've had. The faulty one definitely had an issue with the setting dial as well as the burr as this one I have now is much easier to turn. Secondly the bearings are different. The faulty one has shielded bearings whereas the "good" one has sealed. Probably makes no difference whatsoever but it's something I noticed.

A point of note one is that the "good" one is one of the Kickstarter ones that I purchased from eBay. I believe someone else here has bought one from the same seller also. The faulty one I purchased from the Barn and looking through reddit, out of the the small number Prima had in recently at least 4 people reported the same issue with the press fitted outer burr coming loose.

So to surmise; You're probably better off with an early model Aergrind than the most recent ones.


----------



## Stanic

Glad you're happy with it now, and really interesting to hear about the different built quality, well, sad actually


----------



## Teejay

DNA said:


> Ordered from Machina, looking forward to it!
> 
> Cant wait to compare it to my Porlex


I bought direct from the shop, when I was in Edinburgh, they told me that I had a two year guarantee on the Aergrind. The bottom if mine has just fallen out, I contacted Machina and they initially told me to send it back for replace or repair. This then changed to "we will send you out a new bottom half" after discussions with Knock. They did and it arrived the next day. So all in all Machina have been great from a customer service POV.

The new bottom half looks more substantial and like brushed steel without the Knock logo, base is 20 grams heavier. So not sure if this was a special for me or they have changed the process slightly.


----------



## Badgerman

Are these worth the £60 upgrade from Rhinoware grinder for Aeropress?

I am finding it takes me 4-5mins for the Rhino which is tedious.

Any comments on the value added of this over a cheaper for Work Aeropress.

Thanks!


----------



## Stanic

I think they're worth it


----------



## Badgerman

Stanic said:


> I think they're worth it


How long does it take to do enough for an Aeropress?


----------



## Stanic

I have measured the grind time with the Feldgrind (same burrs, Aergrind is reported to be very slightly faster) and at espresso setting,





, so with coarser setting you can count on faster time for the same dose, and significantly faster grinding than the Rhinowares


----------



## Badgerman

Thanks, I've ordered a black one from Machina to avoid the delivery issues. £96 delivered.

I hope mine has been QCd. Sending back the Rhinoware as it pants.


----------



## Quiet-Bat

Just a heads up for other people thinking of buying from Machina, they said that the price of both the Feld2 and the Aergrind are both about to go up in the next 2 weeks. This will be from Knock and themselves, due to the rise in production costs.


----------



## johnbudding

Gah - emailed Machina yesterday about the warranty. No reply today and now out of stock. I hope I've not missed the boat, but it looks like I could have.


----------



## Lb1

Quiet-Bat said:


> This will be from Knock and themselves, due to the rise in production costs.


 Considering the recent Aergrind issues this is amusing to say the least!


----------



## MogCoffee

I think that MBK are getting back in the game with local production. I hope we will see more availability of the grinders


----------



## cardamom

Has anyone got their grinder from the last batch of Aergrinds from Machina before the price hike? Would this batch be affected by the same 'slipping burrs' issue? Thanks!


----------



## Choronzon

I have one of the new Aergrinds with the metal lid made in the UK. Never tried one before but comparing to the Niche, there are more fines (but not many) apparent in the moccamaster, but then with the niche I'm not seeing any fines/sludge on top of the coffee bed, with the aergrind there's a small patch to one side. But very early days. Extremely fast grinding. Can't see movement on the burrs but it is hard to tell. Using 2.9 on the moccamaster and tastes good. I expect a bit of seasoning will help with the fines. I tried at first at 1.6 or 1.8 and it looked like an extremely good espresso grind. Didn't test it for espresso yet however.

One thing I haven't seen mentioned on this thread, so may be new, there's a lot of wiggle on the handle when it comes to taking a reading, the wiggle isn't moving the shaft (its not changing the setting) but makes it hard to get a reading. For example it will freely move between 2 of the dots (66% of a number). To do it consistently I let gravity take it to the lowest value, this makes sense as it gets me closer to 0 when I have it fully closed. It is due to the D shaped hole not exactly matching the shaft. And its not actually a problem for me, I just wondered if its new on the new model?

I have no drift in the actual setting, it was very stiff to change settings and has become slightly easier to change settings after a few winds and unwinds. But There's no drift however which is the main thing.

I can grind extremely fast, 30g in less than 1 min. Compared to the hario I had which took 6 or more minutes. Its also more comfortable than the hario, the grind quality is incomparable, the hario is very bad. The hario did get me good at hand grinding speed though which is the one positive.

Anyone have any settings to share for their moccamaster?

Any questions about the new model I might be able to answer let me know.


----------



## Dayks

Choronzon said:


> I have one of the new Aergrinds with the metal lid made in the UK. Never tried one before but comparing to the Niche, there are more fines (but not many) apparent in the moccamaster, but then with the niche I'm not seeing any fines/sludge on top of the coffee bed, with the aergrind there's a small patch to one side. But very early days. Extremely fast grinding. Can't see movement on the burrs but it is hard to tell. Using 2.9 on the moccamaster and tastes good. I expect a bit of seasoning will help with the fines. I tried at first at 1.6 or 1.8 and it looked like an extremely good espresso grind. Didn't test it for espresso yet however.
> 
> One thing I haven't seen mentioned on this thread, so may be new, there's a lot of wiggle on the handle when it comes to taking a reading, the wiggle isn't moving the shaft (its not changing the setting) but makes it hard to get a reading. For example it will freely move between 2 of the dots (66% of a number). To do it consistently I let gravity take it to the lowest value, this makes sense as it gets me closer to 0 when I have it fully closed. It is due to the D shaped hole not exactly matching the shaft. And its not actually a problem for me, I just wondered if its new on the new model?
> 
> I have no drift in the actual setting, it was very stiff to change settings and has become slightly easier to change settings after a few winds and unwinds. But There's no drift however which is the main thing.
> 
> I can grind extremely fast, 30g in less than 1 min. Compared to the hario I had which took 6 or more minutes. Its also more comfortable than the hario, the grind quality is incomparable, the hario is very bad. The hario did get me good at hand grinding speed though which is the one positive.
> 
> Anyone have any settings to share for their moccamaster?
> 
> Any questions about the new model I might be able to answer let me know.


No it's not just the new models, they all have that wiggle on the arm.


----------



## hotmetal

Mine is one of the early KS ones (for which I've recently purchased a metal lid). The arm on mine only wiggles a tiny bit, ie less than one subdivision (dot) - so roughly 25% of 'a number'

1.6-1.8 is what I use for Aeropress. Espresso maybe a bit finer. 2 turns out or coarser is my cold brew setting. I'm very pleased with it overall, especially how easy it is to grind a dose, and the cherry on top being that it fits inside the Aeropress for going to work, or overnight at coffee heathen friends!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## duc996bp

I just received an Aergrind this week, not had chance to use it yet. Comes with no instructions, can you explain what you mean by 1.6 to 1.8?? Is that how many full turns from a fully closed position when the burrs are just touching?


----------



## hotmetal

duc996bp said:


> I just received an Aergrind this week, not had chance to use it yet. Comes with no instructions, can you explain what you mean by 1.6 to 1.8?? Is that how many full turns from a fully closed position when the burrs are just touching?


Yes. With the burrs wound right in, the handle should ideally be pointing somewhere near '1'. (No idea how to correct it if it isn't mind you). The notation "1.8" as I understand it means "one full rotation and then pointing to number 8".

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MoT

Dylan said:


> There are definitely some quality control issues with the Aergrind. Mine was missing an o-ring which caused the setting to slip - it was something I managed to figure out and fix but there are other issues people have brought up much like yours. It's a shame as the ones that are goods are great for their price - although if you dont need the travel size I would recommend the larger Feldgrind as it seems to be to have a better build quality (the original at least)


 Hi Dylan,

Would you please elaborate more on how you fixed the dial slippage problem. Which o-ring you mean? Seems to be the problem on mine too?


----------



## MildredM

MoT said:


> Hi Dylan,
> 
> Would you please elaborate more on how you fixed the dial slippage problem. Which o-ring you mean? Seems to be the problem on mine too?


 I will copy him in @Dylan


----------



## Dylan

Hey @MoT

I actually created a topic with a detailed explanation of how to fix:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/39044-aergrind-slipping-grind-setting-a-missing-o-ring/?do=embed


----------

